# “Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?” Feedback Thread



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Please post all comments and feedback on the "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?" thread on this thread here! Thanks. 

(JMCD, Whitney, bma, bradster, all you other regulars... I'd love to get your feedback on anything I got wrong or left out! )


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

1) In the PMV "cons" section -- I would also add that the visa is subject to capping and queueing.

2) You keep saying "living together" for 12 months/12-month living together requirement... which isn't _technically_ accurate. You must demonstrate that you have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months, but the actual text is:

"What is the relationship requirement?

Applicants seeking to demonstrate a de facto relationship with their partner must provide evidence that for the period covering at least the twelve months before the visa application is lodged:
•they had a mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others
•the relationship between them is genuine and continuing
•they live together, or do not live separately and apart, on a permanent basis."

While I do think that it is important to highlight the fact that without ACTUAL cohabitation occurring for most if not all of the 12 months before the application went through, it's going to be a hard road... especially if you are short because you are trying to include a period of time that DIAC (and any normal person) would consider "dating". However, there's no need to keep scaring those couples who did a 3 month stint, followed by a few weeks off, and then came back on a different visa and stayed for 11.5 months... but then are worried they will fail the cohabitation requirement.

3) At least in QLD it's less than a month waiting period for Rel Reg. So, not all. It might also be important to note that sooner is better looking to a stranger evaluating your case...

4) Lastly, for permanent residency.. it's 2 years in a married OR de facto relationship OR a child from the relationship (who has been born, fetuses don't count).

Other than that, great job. 
I think it will be very useful - definitely make it a sticky.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Great comments as always jmcd - thanks!

I still am not sure on the 12-month thing. I kept reading over and over again here and elsewhere (including from Mark, if memory serves) that that 12 month requirement was REALLY rigid and that anyone who didn't meet it (even by a week! I remember someone saying they were denied for that) and hadn't registered to waive it could be denied. Now, a three week stint apart for a business trip or something like that would be different - because you're not living apart, it's just that one of you is away. The critical part seemed to be that you started living together 12 months previously and were _still_ living together when you applied, with very little time separated between (and good reasons for it).

I don't know. It's a complicated topic, and I don't know if any of us really have the "right" answer. I miss Mark weighing in on this stuff...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What I will do if we don't have a consensus is either try to get an official answer from a migration agent or just put that that particular part is disputed and put that point of view as well. I will definitely make sure your POV gets in there too, as I know we've seen some approvals that would seem to go against mine. I want this to be a collaborative document.


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great post! 

Concerning "d.	Defacto couple or same-sex couple living together fewer than 12 months, but living in Australia (in any state other than WA)? You can register your relationship and then apply for the Partner Visa, either onshore (820) or offshore (309). See Section 4 below. "

I was told when I was preparing for our visa (by migration agent Grant Williams who has a blog on the topic) that it would weaken our application if I applied offshore and had not lived together for 12 months (even though we had registered our relationship in Australia while living together there). Not to say it would be impossible, but he said it would be a lot harder if we applied offshore (and consequently not living together at the time of application) than onshore (and still living together at the time of application).

Regarding "4)	When would I be eligible for Medicare?" Some countries actually have a mutual agreement with Australia making it possible to register for medicare regardless of which visa you're on (Reciprocal Health Care Agreements).

Regarding "Bridging Visa B, and show "substantive reasons" for needing to travel. How strenuously "substantive reasons" is interpreted can depend on the person who looks at your application, but generally just a holiday will not be approved."

I have seen people saying that they have had simple holidays approved for the BVB. Not saying that it's always so, but it seems that DIAC has become less strickt with their BVBs as processing times have become over a year long on average.

I know that this is a complicated issue, so you can't include every little "what if" if you're going to make a readable and understandable overview, but maybe a short sentence about things that are not absolute?  Anyway - this will be of great help to new members of the forum! Well done!


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there can you guys tell me more about getting PR quicker after a baby?? Hubby and I have applied for 820/801 and would like to start adding to our family July/August this year. Does this mean we don't have to wait the 2 years for the 801 application??


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I *think* it only applies if you have the kid WHEN you lodge your first application - you get skipped straight to perm.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Lindaa said:


> What a great post!
> 
> Concerning "d.	Defacto couple or same-sex couple living together fewer than 12 months, but living in Australia (in any state other than WA)? You can register your relationship and then apply for the Partner Visa, either onshore (820) or offshore (309). See Section 4 below. "
> 
> ...


Great additions, Linda! I thought of that (re: applying offshore for a defacto visa) but included it because we've seen couples here where _both_ are living together offshore. In those cases, obviously it wouldn't hurt to apply offshore. I'll add a note with your comment on that, though.

That's wonderful info on Medicare and on the BVB - thanks! Will add that, too!


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Great comments as always jmcd - thanks!
> 
> I still am not sure on the 12-month thing. I kept reading over and over again here and elsewhere (including from Mark, if memory serves) that that 12 month requirement was REALLY rigid and that anyone who didn't meet it (even by a week! I remember someone saying they were denied for that) and hadn't registered to waive it could be denied. Now, a three week stint apart for a business trip or something like that would be different - because you're not living apart, it's just that one of you is away. The critical part seemed to be that you started living together 12 months previously and were _still_ living together when you applied, with very little time separated between (and good reasons for it).
> 
> I don't know. It's a complicated topic, and I don't know if any of us really have the "right" answer. I miss Mark weighing in on this stuff...


If you started your de facto relationship less than 12 months ago - then, yes, they will most likely deny it. But it's not a cohabitation requirement technically. This is from FAQ on DIAC

"My job in Australia does not allow me to travel to my partner's country to live there for extended periods. We have been in a relationship for 12 months but lived together for only eight months. Will I be eligible to sponsor my partner to Australia?

You may be eligible. It is recognised that it is possible for the parties to be physically apart for periods of time, due to work or travel commitments, yet committed to a shared life.

In assessing a relationship, a number of factors other than periods of physical cohabitation are taken into account."

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

But I think it's also really important to make people aware that without the cohabitation, it's an uphill battle...

"Living together

Living together is regarded as a common element in most on-going relationships. Partners who are currently not living together may be required to demonstrate a high level of proof that they are not living separately and apart on a permanent basis." (Same link)

Having said all that... We didn't take the chance. It's definitely a chance.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Great find. It seems like they've gotten at least slightly less stringent... which is great for those couples who can't meet it. Really great info. Thank you so much!!


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

jmcd16 said:


> 1) In the PMV "cons" section -- I would also add that the visa is subject to capping and queueing.
> 
> 2) You keep saying "living together" for 12 months/12-month living together requirement... which isn't _technically_ accurate. You must demonstrate that you have been in a de facto relationship for 12 months, but the actual text is:
> 
> ...


Don't you have to be together for 3 years if you are a married or defacto couple? Maybe it's changed and I'm unaware.. 
"at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for
3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;"


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

rhirhi said:


> Don't you have to be together for 3 years if you are a married or defacto couple? Maybe it's changed and I'm unaware..
> "at the time you apply, you have been in a partner relationship with your partner for
> 3 years or more, or 2 years or more if you and your partner have a dependent child of your relationship;"


Yes, you are right...I forgot about the 2 years bit.

"There are two concessions in relation to children:
•waiver of the two-year period between time of application and time of grant for the permanent partner visa if at the time of application there is a child of the spouse or de facto relationship and that relationship has existed for at least two years
•waiver of the 12 month pre-existing de facto relationship requirement for temporary partner visas under compelling and compassionate circumstances, which can include the existence of a child of the relationship.
"


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

One thing that people looking into partner migration really need to do is to read the Partner Migration Booklet. 
I was overwhelmed just by looking at it and it seems as very few read it before they ask questions here. ( I probably did just that myself..)
It needs to be on top section on the forum that applicants read it thoroughly because it is VERY important and en excellent guideline.
Also,both partners need to read it because it states what kind of information the couple need to provide in their statutory declaration etc.
There are no easy answers when it comes to putting an application together,as we all know.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree. I have to say it gets a little old when people post super generic "which visa should I apply for" questions that obviously could have been answered if they'd even LOOKED at the DIAC Web site...(they have a visa wizard for goodness sake.)
I know that DIAC doesn't have the BEST organized web site, and some information is really hard to find (for example, the stuff about the 6 week validity for on shore applicants' stat decs... that is SO unclear), and I have no problem with people who have done some research and stumbled. It's the ones who are obviously coming here as their very first course of action and asking other people to do their research for them that bug me.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Great ideas, guys. I'll start off with the booklet and a link to the visa wizard and go from there.


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Great ideas, guys. I'll start off with the booklet and a link to the visa wizard and go from there.


Just wanted to tell you how much I appreciate what you do here,CollegeGirl  xoxo


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Well done Collegegirl! You made a wonderful overview for potential visa applicants who are quite easily be scared by the partner visa migration booklet.

I do have a concern to share with you guys regarding the relationship registration. One year ago relationship registration wasn’t a popular topic on this forum. I have seen people talk and discuss more about it. It becomes a trend that couples who don’t fulfil the 12-month co-habitation will register their relationship in their state to waive that requirement. That concerns me a bit.

I understand there are couples who can’t live together for 12 months for different reasons. If we choose the relationship registration path, we all need to be clear of what we are doing. It is important to know that relationship registration has its legal binding effect. It has as much as responsibilities and rights as de jure couples have, or closes if not. If registered couples separate (fingers cross that doesn’t happen!), they have the right to share their assets, money or to arrange child custody if any. I just hope that people don’t neglect all these when they decide to register their relationship.

I also don’t know if we should highly encourage people to register their relationship as a solution to the 12-month co-habitation requirement. When Immi sees the increase use of it, they will get more cautious. There may be a possibility that Immi raises the bar for relationship requirement as to stop people using relationship registration to fill the ‘loophole ‘in application requirement. I am not saying this to discourage genuine couples but I can see a potential risk of dishonest people who commit fraud cheating by playing that loophole. 

12-month co-habitation is very little when we are talking about a life long relationship. I know there are couples who have been together for less than a year know they have found their life long partner, and they just want to be together now. I think everyone should try their best to live together for 12 months not only to fulfil partner visa requirement but to feel the meaning of shared life. I encourage and welcome couples who want to take the next step to be official de facto couples in the public. I think using relationship registration to waive the requirement is not wise. 

It may be convenient to do that for our own visa application. We can’t jeopardise the possibility that immi will tighten the relationship requirement for future lovebirds who want to be together. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Immigration already includes in their documentation for the partner visa that the requirement can be waived with relationship registration. We're not telling them some secret loophole here - this is something immigration themselves tells couples they can do.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry my bad  but I do hope to remind people the legal aspect of registrating relationship.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay, everyone, I think you'll find I made all your changes (even those I may have argued with originally. ) Thank you guys so much for your input. You've made it a better document.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a fantastic and easy way for people to the basic research for their visa. Well done!


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Brilliant post*

CollegeGirl, I have a confession...I actually hadn´t seen the "Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?"-thread when I commented in this thread.
I thought it was a question asked in general...lol My bad 

So I´d just like to say that I think it´s a brilliant post and I´m sure it will be helpful for many applicants!! Great job,CG!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for this nice piece of work, CollegeGirl. It will definitely help people who are just starting their "journey" into the DIAC land.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

ccpro said:


> sorry my bad  but I do hope to remind people the legal aspect of registrating relationship.


This may sound super harsh... But if people ARE using it as a loophole to get a non-genuine de facto through immi (which, before rel reg, they were doing with marriage anyway) then I really don't feel bad for them when they split and lose half their stuff.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your kind comments, everyone! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Well done Collegegirl! You made a wonderful overview for potential visa applicants who are quite easily be scared by the partner visa migration booklet.
> 
> I do have a concern to share with you guys regarding the relationship registration. One year ago relationship registration wasn't a popular topic on this forum. I have seen people talk and discuss more about it. It becomes a trend that couples who don't fulfil the 12-month co-habitation will register their relationship in their state to waive that requirement. That concerns me a bit.
> 
> ...


I can definitely appreciate what you're saying.
As a same-sex couple, the registration is deeply serious to us.
I hope people don't take this provision for granted. For us we don't have the prospect of marriage and registering our relationship was our marriage to us.
It's def not just a loophole, but a celebration


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We can only hope that one day Australia DOES provide equal marriage opportunities to same-sex couples that want them. I will always do whatever I can to support that.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a look on the internet and found that WA, SA, NT and Norfolk Island do not have relationship registration.

Registration of a De Facto Relationship | DIY Family Law Australia

Can someone verify that please?


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

Newbie here, so please bear with me.

Firstly, thanks to all here for all of the information on this board. It has been of a great help to me.

However, I am still a litttle confused.

I am an Australian who has lived in SE Asia for 3 years.

I have been married to a wonderful *Vietnamese* lady for the past 9 months, prior to that we lived together for approximately 6 months.

To qualify that statement, we met and married in *Japan*, as my wife is a software engineer and lived and worked in Japan for 5 years. Yes, we have all of the relevant Japanese wedding certificates.

We moved back to Vietnam about 6 months ago but my family circumstances in Australia have changed of late and I need to go back home to take care of my elderly mother.

I am unsure how to go about this in regards to my wife as;

a.) I wish to apply for an ONSHORE Partner visa for her as I don't want to be seperated. This is a genuine and loving relationship.. However, I can't see how she is eligible for anything other than a tourist visa to initially enter Australia, and I don't want to chance my arm by trying to pull a swifty and apply for the partner visa once she is there.

b.) My wife suffers from a physical disability, (she can't walk very well or for long distances), as a result of contracting polio as a child. Let me stress here, that this disability is in no way needing ongoing medical support and she would not be a burden on the health system. Will this be an issue?

c.) Since Vietnam is considered a high risk country, would her previous history of living and working in Japan alleviate that risk somehow in the Departments mind? She still has a valid 5 year Japanese working visa.

and finally

d.) What are the sponsorship requirements for myself? I will admit to not being exactly flush with money at present, due to an ill-fated business venture. However, I have an encumbered home in Australia which I have given my mother to live in.

I am hopeful that someone can give advice on these matters, and I offer my sincere thanks and gratitude in advance.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

c.) I think it is indifferent that she is working and living in Japan.

d.) You can refer to the following link:
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)
Quote:
"As a sponsor you must provide accommodation and financial support for your partner and their family for up to two years following visa grant or first entry into Australia including any period they take English language courses (if needed)."

People on Centrelink are able to sponsor their spouse. So, I think you should be fine.


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

b) I am hypermobile and declared this during the health assessment. My penal doctor told me that as long as it is not affecting my job (prospects) or put a strain on the australian health system it is not a problem. This is just my personal experience though.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Australia can be very disability-unfriendly, unfortunately. If your wife needs absolutely no government services or medical care for her condition and is able to work full-time her chances are better, but I would really, really consider contacting George Lombard or Peter Bollard. Both are migration agents experienced in dealing with medical issues. I know things are tight for you and they may charge you a few hundred dollars to look at the specifics of your case (if your wife's condition turns out to be something on which they can't just give you an easy yes or no), but it will be well worth it, as it's much less than losing the entire amount of your $4500 application fee.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, the offshore visa is the visa that would be tailored to your situation. However... are you sure that maybe you don't want to take a holiday to Australia first to see if your wife would be happy living there? DIBP is fine with people who go over there and then make the decision to stay once they're there. It's people who go over on tourist visas with the express intent of applying for another visa that they don't like much.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Unfortunately, the offshore visa is the visa that would be tailored to your situation. However... are you sure that maybe you don't want to take a holiday to Australia first to see if your wife would be happy living there? DIBP is fine with people who go over there and then make the decision to stay once they're there. It's people who go over on tourist visas with the express intent of applying for another visa that they don't like much.


Firstly, thanks to all who replied, it is greatly appreciated.

In answer to your query about her health issue, it is purely a disability as a result of her childhood polio. There are zero ongoing issues, nor is it debilitating further, She simply can't walk very well or for very far.

She has held down full-time employment in Japan for 5 years, and for many years before that in Vietnam, with no issue at all. Just don't ask her to play a game of football

But I shall indeed consult one of the lawyers you mentioned. Many thanks!

Can I read between the lines here and say that her taking a holiday with me, and her falling in love with the country and lifestyle is sufficient for her not to be treated suspiciously if we apply for a partner visa??

I am very confident that we have enough documentation to support our claim...joint bank accounts in two countries, joint directors of a company, leases for housing in both names, photos, friends and family willing to sign stat decs etc....

She is also fluent in Japanese, Vietnamese,(obviously), and a 6.0 Ielts in English.....and a software engineer which is a 457 supported position.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry to be of bother again.

But I am struggling to understand if my wife needs a police/criminal check from Japan, because she lived there for 5 years, as well as her required check from her native country, Vietnam?

She still has a current,( until 2018), Japanese residence card which would be automatically cancelled if she broke any Japanese law.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, she need to obtain police check for all the countries that she have lived more than 12 months in the past 10 years prior to the application. Which means, Japan and Vietnam included (assuming that she was living in Vietnam before going to Japan).


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

She needs a police clearance from any country she has lived in for more than 12 cumulative months, in the last 10 years, since turning 16. The residence card argument won't be accepted.

All the best,


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

GBP said:


> Yes, she need to obtain police check for all the countries that she have lived more than 12 months in the past 10 years prior to the application. Which means, Japan and Vietnam included (assuming that she was living in Vietnam before going to Japan).


Thank you so much GPB and Adam Grey. 

This forum is literally priceless in the information it provides.

Thanks to all.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

Another question, if I may.

I note on the partner migration form 47SP, that under the passport details for my wife, it then asks for National Identity Card details, (_if applicable_).

Vietnam, does indeed have an Identity Card system, however my wife's card will need to be renewed in a few months time, which will be after we intend to apply.

This is probably a silly question, and a hope against hope to an extent, but is this card required or applicable??

I say this because it will necessitate a 3000km round trip to my wifes home province to re-new a small piece of plastic. The wonderful Vietnam bureaucracy at work right there! A scenario which we wish to avoid if possible.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Does the actual number change when it's renewed? I would just give them the current number she has when she applies. That's what they're asking for.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Does the actual number change when it's renewed? I would just give them the current number she has when she applies. That's what they're asking for.


Thank you ever so much CollegeGirl.

The amount of effort that you put into this forum is quite extraordinary. I hope other people appreciate your efforts as much as I do.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, thanks esl.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

**bump** 

Just a quick question.

My 13 year old daughter, from my first marriage, has been living with my wife and I in Vietnam and Japan for the past 18 months and is obviously a first hand witness to the commitment and integrity of our marriage.

Can her testimony be used, or of use, when it comes to lodging our application? Or is she considered too young or impressionable by the department?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^

Stupid question????


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think it's a stupid question haha. 

I think statutory declarations need to be made by adults but I'm not 100% sure. If your daughter has been living with you for that period of time and you can prove that isn't that enough evidence In itself?


----------



## esl (Dec 5, 2013)

rhirhi said:


> I don't think it's a stupid question haha.
> 
> I think statutory declarations need to be made by adults but I'm not 100% sure. If your daughter has been living with you for that period of time and you can prove that isn't that enough evidence In itself?


I would have thought so too, and I certainly can prove that she has been with us all of that time. However, in what format do I present it? Like you say, I am unsure whether she is able to do a stat dec.


----------



## rhirhi (Apr 14, 2013)

I would just add it as an "extra" or sorts. Anything that has you, your wife and you daughter on it looks good


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi drramz - this thread is not really the place for your question, so I'm going to move it to its own thread. I'll leave my comment here so when you come back to this thread looking for it you can find the new thread. Your new thread is here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/68209-can-i-marry-my-boyfriend-tourist-visa.html


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

*police certificate and medical*

Is it really so in practice that an applicant for a 820/801 visa onshore must 
pay for a polce certificate and medical AGAIN ( it was done for fiancee visa application) in most cases as the 12 month period will have expired by time the 820 visa application has been priocessed .?? I was told by London office that this is so but maybe in OZ they are not so ruthless about It?
anyone encountered it ? thanking you


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> Is it really so in practice that an applicant for a 820/801 visa onshore must
> pay for a polce certificate and medical AGAIN ( it was done for fiancee visa application) in most cases as the 12 month period will have expired by time the 820 visa application has been priocessed .?? I was told by London office that this is so but maybe in OZ they are not so ruthless about It?
> anyone encountered it ? thanking you


No you won't have to do the medicals or police checks again. As long as the police checks are valid- within the 12 month period from the date of issue, I think. 
Transition of PMV to 820/801 is very quick and straightforward 

The most important document is the marriage certificate, wedding photos, wedding invitation, honeymoon photos; basically documents that prove that you have gotten married within the 9 month period as per the condition of your PMV. Following that proof of coexistence like proof of living together, joint finances, nature of household will make your application strong and genuine. 
Some applicants who applied for 820/801 from PMV, got their application approved within days. Sometimes the wait time it can take 2-3 months.

You will need it for when your application will be re-assessed for the 801 partner permanent visa- 2 years from when you submitted your initial application; then you will need the PCC again for all the countries where you've lived for 12 months or over in the past 10 years including, not sure whether or not you will be requested to do the medicals again.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

*police and medical*

hi Becky ,
thanks a lot for your comments even if it is bad news . As they take so long to grant the fiancee visa in Moscow , the police and medical certificates will be more than 12 months old by time the OZ embassy process the 820/801 visa application . We will have a marriage certificate but nothing else as no guests ( we do not know anybody in NSW ) but I will make sure our savings are in joint names . 
Are you sure about what you say in final paragraph ? My understanding that the 820/801 application is for a temporary visa and permanent visa after 2 years . After 2 years , I thought that only necessary to show we are still together and visa granted . I am shocked if they again want police certificate for Russia again and then OZ as I think that is just for offshore application . But I often am wrong about their hearsh and ruthless rules designed to cause expense for OZ citizens and their foreign spouse . 
thanks again for your help. 
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

*police certificate*

hi Becky,
just reading your final paragraph again, do you mean it is necessary for my wife to get a Police Certificate from Russia for the THIRD time after 2 years in oz ? wow and I hope I misunderstood ( smile ) . it is so difficult to do from OZ and needs a translation too. 
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> thanks a lot for your comments even if it is bad news . As they take so long to grant the fiancee visa in Moscow , the police and medical certificates will be more than 12 months old by time the OZ embassy process the 820/801 visa application . We will have a marriage certificate but nothing else as no guests ( we do not know anybody in NSW ) but I will make sure our savings are in joint names .
> Are you sure about what you say in final paragraph ? My understanding that the 820/801 application is for a temporary visa and permanent visa after 2 years . After 2 years , I thought that only necessary to show we are still together and visa granted . I am shocked if they again want police certificate for Russia again and then OZ as I think that is just for offshore application . But I often am wrong about their hearsh and ruthless rules designed to cause expense for OZ citizens and their foreign spouse .
> thanks again for your help.
> Barry


Hey Barry,

I apologize for freaking you out, _*you will only need the police clearance from the countries where you have have resided cumulatively for 12 months or more SINCE the grant of the temporary partner visa (UK820/UF309) when your application will be re-assessed for the partner permanent 801 visa.*_

Not sure if you know that the 820/801 visa application will be processed in Australia and not your embassy. As I mentioned in my previous post, the transition of PMV to partner visa is much quicker than a first hand 820/801 visa application. Some have been so lucky that their 820/801 applications have been approved on the same day as they applied. The AHC in your home country already assessed your application and approved your PMV because you proved that you are a genuine couple. 
The one condition that is on your PMV is that you must get married within 9 months from the date the visa is granted which you have satisfied now. 
Your marriage certificate and some photos should be fine.
Nothing to worry about 

Yeah, make sure you have evidence to prove joint living arrangement, finances and some social evidence that you have declared your marriage to the government bodies

Hope this helps. I apologize again 
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Hey Barry,
> 
> I apologize for freaking you out, you will only need the police clearance from the countries where you have have resided cumulatively for 12 months or more SINCE the grant of the temporary partner visa (UK820/UF309) when your application will be re-assessed for the partner permanent 801 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Becky
Just for your information and to prevent confusion there are only Australian High Commissions in Commonwealth countries, in all other countries, such as Russia there are embassies.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Becky
> Just for your information and to prevent confusion there are only Australian High Commissions in Commonwealth countries, in all other countries, such as Russia there are embassies.


Oh!! Thank you aussiesteve for the valuable information  I didn't know this 
Is there any difference in their services besides their name 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
thanks for further information which is much appreciated . It is very kind of you . My Russian fiancee will probably receive her prospective marriage visa in November 2014 ( takes at least 9 months as Russia is a high risk country ) . So if we marry in, say February 2015, in NSW and my wife submits the subclass 820/801 application in , say March 2015, a Police Certificate from Russia is not required by OZ authorities as she will have only lived in Russia for about 3 months since the Visa 300 was issued in Moscow ? that does make more sense and a bit fairer but it does conflict with what the OZ embassy in London told me by email today, ie Russian police certificate issued on 3rd February and it will be MORE than 12 months old by the time the 820 visa has been processed (march 2015 or later if they take a while to process it ) . I wonder if the lady in London knew what she was talking about ! ( smile ). 
based on what you say , a police certificate will have to be supplied after 2 years from March 2015 to get the 801 permanent visa . 
I am a "young " 73 I hope and my Russian lady is 55 and jokes that they are waiting for us to die and then no need to give a PM visa and they keep the very large visa fee ! ( smile ). 
thanks again for you kind assistance and maybe you can confirm what I say above is correct . I hope to discover what questions are asked and papers required when my fiancee does the 820 application and hope we do not need to repeat all that we have told them previously . I would love to practice the answers now ( I am in England ) but not sire how we can do that . Is it just completing the forms 40SP and 47SP again ( heaven knows why ! ) plus the 820 application ? 
thanks again,
barry 
PS . wish I could repay your kindness . we will buy a house in central coast if you and your partner need a base to stay anytime if wishing to visit that area for a holiday ( always 2 spare bedrooms ) . you are very welcome .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> thanks for further information which is much appreciated . It is very kind of you . My Russian fiancee will probably receive her prospective marriage visa in November 2014 ( takes at least 9 months as Russia is a high risk country ) . So if we marry in, say February 2015, in NSW and my wife submits the subclass 820/801 application in , say March 2015, a Police Certificate from Russia is not required by OZ authorities as she will have only lived in Russia for about 3 months since the Visa 300 was issued in Moscow ? that does make more sense and a bit fairer but it does conflict with what the OZ embassy in London told me by email today, ie Russian police certificate issued on 3rd February and it will be MORE than 12 months old by the time the 820 visa has been processed (march 2015 or later if they take a while to process it ) . I wonder if the lady in London knew what she was talking about ! ( smile ).
> based on what you say , a police certificate will have to be supplied after 2 years from March 2015 to get the 801 permanent visa .
> I am a "young " 73 I hope and my Russian lady is 55 and jokes that they are waiting for us to die and then no need to give a PM visa and they keep the very large visa fee ! ( smile ).
> ...


Hey Barry,

Thank you for your kind words  I'm trying to help you with the best of my knowledge and from what I know, you won't be asked to provide police certificates again for 820/801 visa application as most of the PMV to partner visa applications get approved very quickly within the validity of the police clearances.

Having said that, I don't know when your fiance's police clearance from Russia was issued. I'm not sure if DIBP will request for it again if they happen to take longer than expected to process the 820/801.
Regarding the paperwork, CollegeGirl will definitely be able to guide you much better than I can. She also applied for the PMV and now is on her 820/801 visa. I hope she sees this thread.
*CollegeGirl, please help here!! Thank you!* 

Thank you for your generous offer, very kind of you  My husband and I will be in Brisbane  
And age is only a number, you're only as young as you feel. Hang in there, your partner will be with you very soon  True love always wins at the end!!
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Oh!! Thank you aussiesteve for the valuable information  I didn't know this
> Is there any difference in their services besides their name
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Becky


Hi Becky
No the service is the same only the name is different !!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Barry!  Welcome to the forum. Becky's done a great job helping you out here, but let me see if I can just give you some confirmation of what she said and maybe help out with the confusion a little.

You will NOT have to do the medicals OR the police checks again when you are applying from the PMV to 820, EVEN IF those checks are expired. While it's said to be possible for them to request you to do so if they've expired, I have never seen them do that to anyone on the forum. They didn't even make me do the medical again, and my medicals were referred the first time around (i.e. they got extra scrutiny) AND they were expired by the time they got around to processing my 820. If they were going to make ANYONE do medicals again, it would likely have been me. And they didn't. No new medicals, no new police checks.

When it comes time for your reassessment from 820 to 801 (two years from the date you applied for the 820), you actually will need to provide evidence that your relationship is ongoing. This evidence includes things like correspondence mailed to the same address, joint bank statements, photos, etc. but it's still not anything near as intense as what you've been through already. You can see exactly what they will ask you for here: https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/checklist.pdf

They do NOT ask for new medicals, but they will ask for police checks for anywhere your fiancee has spent more than 12 months since her 820 was approved - so if she's stayed in Australia all that time, she'll only need police checks from Australia.

If you have any more questions, just ask!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

*police and medical*

hi Becky,
thanks an lot for the further information and for referring me to "college girl" 
who has kindly responded and explained it all based on her recent experience. There was something else I was anxious to know and I ask her about it . 
wishing you a lovely day .
Best regards,
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks so much for all the information and it was a great relief to hear that it is very unlikely we will be asked for new medicals and police certificate at the visa 820 second stage if we go over the 12 months simply because the Embassy in Moscow ask for the police certificate and Medical at beginning of the process and then the visa not granted until about 8 or 9 months later as will happen in our case . So now no need to rush to OZ to try and beat 12 month deadline and avoid hassle of getting new police certificate from Moscow etc ! 
Actually , I do have two iore queries . For the 820/801 visa application just after our wedding in OZ , is it necessary to give all the information again which we gave 
for the PM visa as I believe forms 40SP and 47 SP have to be submitted again plus another form being the 820 application ? Are there other papers or documents requested apart from copy of marriage celebrant certificate as we would have to take them from Moscow or from UK where I am living at present . Also, is it possible to prepare by having a trial run before we arrive to save time , ie doing a pretend exercise on the forms etc if you get my meaning ? If the 820 visa application is done online with no printing out of forms, how does one send the documents such as copy of marriage certificate to the Consulate in OZ ? 
thanking you ,
barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Becky
> No the service is the same only the name is different !!


Thanks a lot for your reply aussiesteve  Learning something new everyday


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Barry!  Welcome to the forum. Becky's done a great job helping you out here, but let me see if I can just give you some confirmation of what she said and maybe help out with the confusion a little.
> 
> You will NOT have to do the medicals OR the police checks again when you are applying from the PMV to 820, EVEN IF those checks are expired. While it's said to be possible for them to request you to do so if they've expired, I have never seen them do that to anyone on the forum. They didn't even make me do the medical again, and my medicals were referred the first time around (i.e. they got extra scrutiny) AND they were expired by the time they got around to processing my 820. If they were going to make ANYONE do medicals again, it would likely have been me. And they didn't. No new medicals, no new police checks.
> 
> ...


Yay!! You found us  
Thank you so much for your reply. There were more than a few things that I wasn't sure about  and you were the only person I could think of who can provide close to professional tips...hehehe..

Thank you for your kind words. 
1 quick question CG- Did you have to fill out all the forms and do all the paperwork again for the 820/801 application when transitioning from PMV? Can the applicant use the same evidence they used when they applied for PMV?

Thank you again for your constant help and advice 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> hi College Girl,
> thanks so much for all the information and it was a great relief to hear that it is very unlikely we will be asked for new medicals and police certificate at the visa 820 second stage if we go over the 12 months simply because the Embassy in Moscow ask for the police certificate and Medical at beginning of the process and then the visa not granted until about 8 or 9 months later as will happen in our case . So now no need to rush to OZ to try and beat 12 month deadline and avoid hassle of getting new police certificate from Moscow etc !
> Actually , I do have two iore queries . For the 820/801 visa application just after our wedding in OZ , is it necessary to give all the information again which we gave
> for the PM visa as I believe forms 40SP and 47 SP have to be submitted again plus another form being the 820 application ? Are there other papers or documents requested apart from copy of marriage celebrant certificate as we would have to take them from Moscow or from UK where I am living at present . Also, is it possible to prepare by having a trial run before we arrive to save time , ie doing a pretend exercise on the forms etc if you get my meaning ? If the 820 visa application is done online with no printing out of forms, how does one send the documents such as copy of marriage certificate to the Consulate in OZ ?
> ...


Hi again Barry - the process for the 820 is exactly the same as the PMV if you apply by post. Same forms and everything. The only difference is that for evidence you'll be including your marriage certificate (the official one from Births Deaths & Marriages [assuming you're marrying in Australia], NOT the one you get from your celebrant), photos of the wedding. copies of cards people sent you to congratulate you on your wedding, etc. as well evidence you now live at the same address (bills/correspondence sent to each of you at the same address) and evidence you've combined your finances (joint bank statements and/or any other evidence you have that you're sharing finances).

If you apply online (which I highly recommend, if you're comfortable with it), instead of doing the forms, you answer questions on the online application. With your evidence, you will scan it and upload it. If that's not something you're comfortable with, you can absolutely apply by post instead.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Yay!! You found us
> Thank you so much for your reply. There were more than a few things that I wasn't sure about  and you were the only person I could think of who can provide close to professional tips...hehehe..
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> ...


Hey Becky.  I just love helping people. Yes, you have to do all the same forms (well, I did the online versions). As I said to Barry above, the evidence focuses primarily on your lives together since the PMV is granted. That's the main difference, along with not having to do the meds/police check again. You can include some of the same evidence you used for the PMV, and especially if you're from a very high risk country I might do that, but my understanding is that if they really wanted it, the COs could go back to your PMV application (the embassies scan your info in) and look at it, so it's mostly redundant. I didn't include any of the evidence we provided for the PMV with my 820 application - just new stuff. Mish provided almost totally the same evidence she provided with her PMV, plus evidence she'd married. Both of us were approved.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Becky.  I just love helping people. Yes, you have to do all the same forms (well, I did the online versions). As I said to Barry above, the evidence focuses primarily on your lives together since the PMV is granted. That's the main difference, along with not having to do the meds/police check again. You can include some of the same evidence you used for the PMV, and especially if you're from a very high risk country I might do that, but my understanding is that if they really wanted it, the COs could go back to your PMV application (the embassies scan your info in) and look at it, so it's mostly redundant. I didn't include any of the evidence we provided for the PMV with my 820 application - just new stuff. Mish provided almost totally the same evidence she provided with her PMV, plus evidence she'd married. Both of us were approved.


Oops!! Didn't see Barry's post  Sorry for asking you the same question.
Thanks much for such an informative reply 

It must've been a pain doing two applications but I guess because it's almost the same as PMV besides providing new evidence of marriage and your life together in Australia with your partner, might not have kept you awake at nights as much as the PMV might have....LOL 

Many Thanks,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi again Barry - the process for the 820 is exactly the same as the PMV if you apply by post. Same forms and everything. The only difference is that for evidence you'll be including your marriage certificate (the official one from Births Deaths & Marriages [assuming you're marrying in Australia], NOT the one you get from your celebrant), photos of the wedding. copies of cards people sent you to congratulate you on your wedding, etc. as well evidence you now live at the same address (bills/correspondence sent to each of you at the same address) and evidence you've combined your finances (joint bank statements and/or any other evidence you have that you're sharing finances).
> 
> If you apply online (which I highly recommend, if you're comfortable with it), instead of doing the forms, you answer questions on the online application. With your evidence, you will scan it and upload it. If that's not something you're comfortable with, you can absolutely apply by post instead.


hi College girl ,
thanks a lot for all the new information. One would expect that , after marriage , a permanent visa would be issued automatically but they still look for ways to avoid giving one ! ( smile ). I do know how to upload although have no joy with it on windows 8 when using E-bay ! just a few more questions if you do not mind ? I enumerate hereunder.
1. surely a lot of the questions on forms 40SP and 47SP do not apply when already in OZ and married and did you put N/A down quite a lot ? I just hope my fiancee kept copies of the forms when she submitted the PM visa application. 
2. is it just necessary to complete those two forms or is there a new one too ? 
3. why do they not accept the certificate given by the Marriage Celebrant as I am told 
it is a legally binding document ? Maybe they can not resist forcing people into additional expense of paying Registry for another certificate ! ( wry smile ) , what a pain they are ! 
4.so do we just upload the certificate to the 47SP or scan it and send it as an attachment by email to them ? Hope the library have a scanner we are allowed to use . 
5.As I said to Wendy , we will arrive with suitcases and laptop and will stay at a hotel I suppose until we have found a house to buy and no guests at the wedding as we know nobody in NSW . So I assume and hope that just a certificate and evidence of a joint bank account will suffice . I might buy the house in my name and wonder whether this might be a problem at the time of asking for the permanent visa after 2 years ? I guess not as surely they can not run people's lives ! ( smile ) .
best regards,
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi again College Girl,
I notice that the fom 47SP must be completed first online and then presumably given a reference number . After that I as sponsor must complete a form 40SP . When I login through IMMI account to do that form , do I use my wife's login details as it is odd to use another person;s login details ? They cerainly love to complicate matters ! 
thanking you .
Barry


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Morning, Barry! I've only got a few quick minutes before I have to get ready to head into the city this morning, but I'll try to get all your questions answered. 



cookbarry said:


> hi College girl ,
> thanks a lot for all the new information. One would expect that , after marriage , a permanent visa would be issued automatically but they still look for ways to avoid giving one ! ( smile ). I do know how to upload although have no joy with it on windows 8 when using E-bay ! just a few more questions if you do not mind ? I enumerate hereunder.
> 1. surely a lot of the questions on forms 40SP and 47SP do not apply when already in OZ and married and did you put N/A down quite a lot ? I just hope my fiancee kept copies of the forms when she submitted the PM visa application.


I think you've already found this given your question in your second post below, but the questions are almost identical to the paper forms, but not totally identical. Most of them will apply. I do remember writing "N/A" in a spot or two. 
. 


> 2. is it just necessary to complete those two forms or is there a new one too ?


It's just the online equivalent of the 40SP and 47SP, plus you'll need at least two Forms 888 from Aussie PR or Citizens testifying to the legitimacy of your relationship/marriage. You have to have two witnesses with you when you marry in Aus (one for her and one for you), so if you want you can just use the same two people since they will have been at your wedding and can talk about it. 

I've got what I think is a decently-detailed walk through of the online application process that I wrote recently. Give it a look and see if it doesn't clarify things for you a little.

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/83169-immiaccount-online-app-process.html#post565833



> 3. why do they not accept the certificate given by the Marriage Celebrant as I am told it is a legally binding document ? Maybe they can not resist forcing people into additional expense of paying Registry for another certificate ! ( wry smile ) , what a pain they are !


The certificate you get from the celebrant doesn't have all the info on it the one you get from BDM has. What you need is the "standard" certificate from BDM, NOT one of the commemorative ones, just FYI.



> 4.so do we just upload the certificate to the 47SP or scan it and send it as an attachment by email to them ? Hope the library have a scanner we are allowed to use .


 See the walkthrough of the process I linked above. 



> 5.As I said to Wendy , we will arrive with suitcases and laptop and will stay at a hotel I suppose until we have found a house to buy and no guests at the wedding as we know nobody in NSW . So I assume and hope that just a certificate and evidence of a joint bank account will suffice . I might buy the house in my name and wonder whether this might be a problem at the time of asking for the permanent visa after 2 years ? I guess not as surely they can not run people's lives ! ( smile ) .
> best regards,
> Barry


That's really not a problem. As long as you have evidence of SOME financial involvement still, two years out, it should be enough.

Best of luck, Barry!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> Hi again College Girl,
> I notice that the fom 47SP must be completed first online and then presumably given a reference number . After that I as sponsor must complete a form 40SP . When I login through IMMI account to do that form , do I use my wife's login details as it is odd to use another person;s login details ? They cerainly love to complicate matters !
> thanking you .
> Barry


Only one of you needs an ImmiAccount. You don't both need to have one. You can use that same account to do everything.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks so much for all the answers and additional information College Girl . . Just one thing puzzles me . Is the form 888 needed when submitting the 820 application as surely the actual registry marriage certificate proves we are married ? Or is the 888 form presented after 2 years when getting the permanent visa 801 hopefully . ? They love to invent more and more things to irrtiate people and cause stress and get their kicks that way ( SMILE ) . have a lovely weekend , sunny again here in the "old dart " !


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You need Forms 888 (two of them) for the 820 and will need them for the 801 as well in two years' time. The 820 is MOSTLY a matter of showing you're married now, but not ONLY. You'll still need to require other evidence as well.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks College Girl. Sorry but may I ask if forms 88 are submitted online through the IMMI account or sent by post . I am unable to download the list of documents needed for the 820 application. We really thought that it would be all simple and straightforward after getting the PM visa but should have realised it would not be . ( smile_


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Document Checklist for 820/801 Visa Application*



cookbarry said:


> thanks College Girl. Sorry but may I ask if forms 88 are submitted online through the IMMI account or sent by post . I am unable to download the list of documents needed for the 820 application. We really thought that it would be all simple and straightforward after getting the PM visa but should have realised it would not be . ( smile_


Hey Barry,

Hope you're doing well. I found 820/801 document checklist on the DIBP website. Below are the two links you might find useful:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf
Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) document checklist

Not sure whether or not it is an update one. 
*CG please correct me if I'm wrong* 
Even if the checklist is not an updated one it will give you a rough idea of the required documents  Hope this helps. 
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely everything (including Forms 888) is scanned and attached to your online application when applying online, Barry.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Wendy ,
Thanks for the links but I am now a little bemused . the list of documents include all the documents already submitted for the fiancee visa such as divorce certificates , translations etc etc . maybe there is a separate checklist for those holding a fiancee visa and lodging the 820 application in OZ and not offshore - hope so as there should be but they love to make it confusing ! ( smile ) 
wishing you a pleasant day . raining here in south of England . 
best regards,
Barry


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry, Barry, but no separate checklist - you do indeed have to provide all those identify documents, divorce certificates, etc. again. It sucks, but it is what it is.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

College Girl- thanks for confirmation. Odd that so many things on the Consulate site is unclear and then they complain that they are very busy if they are asked for clarification ! Their fault as it should be absolutely clear on their site . ( wry smile ) 
kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ooooh! Sorry, didn't know there was no separate checklist for PMV transition to 820/801.
Thanks for your help CG 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Becky26 said:


> Ooooh! Sorry, didn't know there was no separate checklist for PMV transition to 820/801.
> Thanks for your help CG
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Becky


That would make way too much sense, Becky.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks College Girl. So did you ask the foreign embassy who processed the fiancee visa to return all the documents to you after visa processed because they are neede again in OZ for the 820 visa application? If so, did they agree to return them ? In my fiancee's case it involved translations which will be much more expensive to do again in OZ. Do the copies of the documents need to be certified in OZ when scanning them and uploading on to the visa application ? If so, any idea who charges the least for certifying ? ( smile) . 
so sorry to pester you again but nice to make detailed notes of all the info you kindly supply .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Since you're applying from within Australia you'll need a NAATI-certified translator. Google that and the website should come up, or, if not, someone who knows it will probably see this thread soon. You'd only really need to have her identity documents translated, I think. If you're applying online, no normal documents have to be certified except the Forms 888 and copies of the ID of the folks filling them out for you. Not sure how translations get certified - I think NAATI folks have their own procedure for that and you don't have to get them additionally certified by someone else. Hopefully someone with more expertise in the area of translations can confirm, as I didn't have to deal with any of that (lucky me!)


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks for comments College Girl and I hope they do not insist on an australian translator for her birth certificate when we have a translation already as needed for the fiancee visa and we had two done . Just one final question please - was the date on your police certificate and medical MORE than 12 months before you submitted the 820 visa ? Queensland Consulate said they rarely ask for new police certificate and a fresh medical meaning those over 12 months old presumably but the replies are never crystal clear ! Wish I could find out the additional questions asked when submitting 820 visa application online and then we could prepare the answers - maybe great grandmother's wedding date ! ( smile ) .
have a pleasant day .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
I have had email contact with a Consulate in OZ and the information I was given seems to conflict with what is asked for on the Consulate site , ie only need to complete the forms 47SP and 40SP and supply a certified copy of the Celebrant marriage certificate ( asks for a certificate from Registry on the site as you know ).I just discovered that my daughter in Perth has a girlfriend who married an Irishman through the fiancee visa route . I show her comments hereunder which is similar to what the OZ consulate told me in an email , ie nothing already supplied for PM visa needs to be supplied again, which is sensible . So I might tell my fiancee that no need to bring a certified translation of her birth certificate again from Russia ! I have asked my daughter if her friend and husband gave statements of their relationship from the beginning or just from the time they arrived in OZ ( she is an aussie but lived in London where they met ) . I hope it is the latter ! ( smile ). kindly let me know what you think and I wonder if her friend's husband was told exactly what they wanted by the Consulate . If NOT , how would he know as it is a different story on site . 
best regards,
barry 
I asked my this - she said they basically filled in the form and provided the marriage certificate because the Embassy had all the old details on file. They did not provide statements again.

Did all the people on Internet have to do the lot again? 

Remember that the visa is primarily designed to be for new applicants but they use the same one for people converting from the pmv. Of course the instructions are as if you were a new applicant.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You will need the translated russian birth certificate (if not in English). They need id of the applicant and sponsor! I know someone who was rung up and asked for the applicants id because they couldn't see it attached to the online docs.

Also a marriage certificate and forms is not enough for a pmv to 820. Even though it is usually a tick and flick job you need to show how you are a married couple now - joint bank accounts etc.

Yes you do need statements. The online version does not let you go further without the names of the witnesses.

Don't skimp on the evidence and do the basics (forms and marriage certificate) you don't want to be the first one that we see rejected. 

Also just remember what happened a few years ago for an applicant can be different now. There is lots of fraud going on so DIBP are always after more evidence to convince them.

Also the pmv stuff is kept by the local embassy. DIBP in Australia does not have access to it.

Good luck


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

What Mish said.  You definitely need those translated ID docs, unfortunately, and I believe with onshore applications they have to be done by NAATI-certified translators (Mish, can you confirm?)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> What Mish said.  You definitely need those translated ID docs, unfortunately, and I believe with onshore applications they have to be done by NAATI-certified translators (Mish, can you confirm?)


We supplied the one that was translated in Egypt and had no issues but that was for birth certificate only. The passport was in English and Arabic so didn't need to be done.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

morning Nish ,
thanks for your comments . I think the problem arises simply because the same forms and instructions about what documents to provide are instructions which apply for the fiancee visa and the OFFSHORE partner visa and maybe for other visas. I think it does not mean the applicant has to give the OZ consulate all the papers and documents given to the foreign embassy for the fiancee visa . It would make no sense . That is why the OZ consulate told me by email that only the marriage certificate needs to be supplied plus the forms 47SP and 40SP of course but I will quiz them further . But can you kindly tell me if your statements of the relationships included the full history from the beginning, ie just a COPY of what you said when applying for the fiancee visa ? seems silly but I think that is what they need . Maybe can just say " please refer to statements already supplied to foreign embassy " ! ( wry smile ). Thanks again for your thoughts and thanks to you too College Girl . Have a nice day


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi again Nish .
not sure why it says marriage certificate not supplied at foot of your post . Is it because you supplied the Celebrant certificate which is what Consulate told me was acceptable . ? It does say on Consulate site a quite different thing which is why this process is so stressful especially for grumpy old men like me ! ( smile )


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Barry - they're not supposed to grant it without the official BDM certificate, but Mish got lucky and they did anyway. They do require it, however, and you'll need to supply it. 

The requirements for the offshore partner visa and the onshore partner visa are the same. Immi phone officers are known to give incorrect info now and then. There are no separate checklists for the 820 from PMV and just the straight 820 because the evidence requirements are mostly the same, with the only difference being not needing to supply medicals or police checks again.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DIBP are known for giving out incorrect advice. Look at Becky's story .... she was told by DIBP that the case officer would ask for evidence when they looked at the file and they didn't and she got rejected. 

You are suppose to give a marriage certificate (not the one given my the celebrant) but they may not have noticed we didn't have one. BDM had system issues so it took them a month to register our marriage. We actually got the marriage certificate after the grant.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
I take your point although it might be possible to contact the case officer in OZ and ask what exactly she requires and just do as she asks. It is impossible for my fiancee in Russia to speak to or emial her case officer as all emails are forwarded to London who just give automated nonsense answer ,Hope we get the officer who replied to me and said just supply the marriage certificate and complete the forms . (smile ). I do not even hold my previous marriage certificate and can not even remember where it was issued . ( asks for that too as well as divorce certificate ) . Did you just send a copy of the relationship details supplied for the PM visa or change the wording slightly ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

We wrote entirely new statements for the 820 visa. Actually, your previous divorce certificate is usually required for the PMV as well. My husband's was.

Barry, if you wait for a CO to contact you, your 820 will take a whole lot longer to process. A lot of people have applied for the 820 from the PMV on this forum, and everyone one of them has supplied more than just a marriage certificate, and they all got their 820s in a matter of days to several weeks (with the exception of just one or two who took longer, including mine). The CO SHOULD ask you for more evidence if you don't provide enough, but it's not unheard of for them to just deny a visa based on "not enough evidence" being provided with the application, ESPECIALLY if you have provided essentially no evidence at all (which is what you are thinking about doing). Barry, I don't know how else to get across to you the importance of treating this as an application for a regular 820, aside from medicals and police checks. In the two years I've been on this forum I've watched literally thousands of people apply for Partner Visas, and not one of them has ONLY provided a marriage certificate for PMV to 820. I know it's a pain to collect evidence, but seriously - it's worth doing. Don't risk your visa.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Barry. The onus on you to provide the information for the application the case officer has no obligation to ask you for more evidence. 

We have even had migration agents say you need to provide evidence for a pmv to 820.

For our 820 we added additional information of things that happened after we lodged the pmv.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Barry. The onus on you to provide the information for the application the case officer has no obligation to ask you for more evidence.
> 
> We have even had migration agents say you need to provide evidence for a pmv to 820.
> 
> For our 820 we added additional information of things that happened after we lodged the pmv.


I agree with Mish. We were under the impression that the case officer was going to contact us at which point we would provide our file of evidence. Instead no contact was made by the case officer and all we got was a rejection letter in the mail for our 820/801 visa application.

Don't count on the case officer to contact you Barry, it might cost you your visa. It is better to be safe than sorry.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks for that advice . We wish to apply for the 820 visa immediately after the wedding simply because we need the acknowledgement from the Consulate to get my future wife's medicare card ( scary to be without medical cover ! ) . You say we must suppply evidence but , apart from sending scanned certified copies of my divorce certificate and her birth certificate with translation ( she was never married) I can not think of anything else to send apart from the marriage certificate of course . As we are doing it online and not by post, just a scan of the original and no certification should be ok I assume . Can you think of any other documents we must scan and send ? we will of course send a copy of the statements of our relationship used for the PM visa just adding a few comments about the marriage etc . 
thanks again for all your advice .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
so sorry to hear you have had such a problem and I hope you did not have to pay another visa fee to re-apply after the rejection. But your application was an offshore partner visa application I suppose having to supply almost similar information applicants for a PM visa have already supplied before they enter Australia . . That is why I am surprised that most of it has to be submitted again in OZ for the 820 visa . I think some questions on the 47SP can be skipped over as it says they only apply for a PM visa . Hope you get the visa soon 
best wishes ,
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks for comments . re. your second sentence about the migration "expert" , I assume there is a reference number to quote to show that an 820 visa applicant holds 
a PM visa . The Consulate in OZ told me they do not require a new police or medical certificate( as College Girl has mentioned ) as it was provided for the PM Visa . They could only say that if they knew an applicant had been GRANTED a PM visa - must be on their computer . But I am not 100% sure they will not ask for a new police certificate and medical if ones we hold are more than 12 months old when 820 visa is processed as ours will certainly be if PM visa not issued quite soon . Anyone any experience of that situation ? 
kind regards,
barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Mish - I forgot to ask if you also gave the story again from beginning about your relationship or just from date of arrival in OZ as you implied ?? thanks .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> so sorry to hear you have had such a problem and I hope you did not have to pay another visa fee to re-apply after the rejection. But your application was an offshore partner visa application I suppose having to supply almost similar information applicants for a PM visa have already supplied before they enter Australia . . That is why I am surprised that most of it has to be submitted again in OZ for the 820 visa . I think some questions on the 47SP can be skipped over as it says they only apply for a PM visa . Hope you get the visa soon
> best wishes ,
> Barry


Anyone re-applying for any kind of visa HAS to pay the application fees again so we had to pay for the offshore application again 

The transition of PMV to 820/801 is not a hectic as it would be if you would've directly applied for the partner visa. There is a lot more paperwork required for a partner visa. For you, the onshore partner visa application will be comparatively easier since you won't have to do as much of a rigorous paperwork as applicants directly applying for a 820/801 visa would.

Long Story Short:-
You need to prove that you have satisfied the condition of your PMV i.e. gotten married within 9 months of visa grant and have applied for the partner visa before the PMV expires. AND are living together as a couple by providing the evidences which are stated in the 820/801 checklist.

Thank you for your kind wishes 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! to you too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

College Girl- do you know of any way to see the questions asked on the ONLINE 820 visa application as I understand there are additional questions to those asked on forms 47SP and 40SP .?? We would like to prepare well before we enter OZ and have all the answers recorded to save time when she applies for visa .
thanking you.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Becky - how truly awful that you had to pay again ! thanks for comments . We will be in a hotel for a while after arriving while we look for a house and therefore a problem
showing joint council statements etc but we can show joint bank accounts and hope it will suffice as it would to any reasonable fair minded human being . ( wry smile )


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> Becky - how truly awful that you had to pay again ! thanks for comments . We will be in a hotel for a while after arriving while we look for a house and therefore a problem
> showing joint council statements etc but we can show joint bank accounts and hope it will suffice as it would to any reasonable fair minded human being . ( wry smile )


Not a problem 
You can use your hotel bookings which can be under both of your names as evidence and when you eventually find a place you can use the rental lease with both of your names to prove that you've been living together 

We used our hotel bookings as social evidence when we were travelling and the payment was made from our joint bank account.
And of course the joint bank account transactions since you land in Australia should be good financial evidence 

Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards, 
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> thanks for comments . re. your second sentence about the migration "expert" , I assume there is a reference number to quote to show that an 820 visa applicant holds
> a PM visa . The Consulate in OZ told me they do not require a new police or medical certificate( as College Girl has mentioned ) as it was provided for the PM Visa . They could only say that if they knew an applicant had been GRANTED a PM visa - must be on their computer . But I am not 100% sure they will not ask for a new police certificate and medical if ones we hold are more than 12 months old when 820 visa is processed as ours will certainly be if PM visa not issued quite soon . Anyone any experience of that situation ?
> kind regards,
> barry


There is a question on the application (or there was online) asking if you have a pmv.

We were never asked for new police checks or medicals and they both had expired when we lodged the 820.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> Mish - I forgot to ask if you also gave the story again from beginning about your relationship or just from date of arrival in OZ as you implied ?? thanks .


Entire story. Used our pmv story and then added to the end what had happened after pmv application.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi College Girl,
> thanks for that advice . We wish to apply for the 820 visa immediately after the wedding simply because we need the acknowledgement from the Consulate to get my future wife's medicare card ( scary to be without medical cover ! ) . You say we must suppply evidence but , apart from sending scanned certified copies of my divorce certificate and her birth certificate with translation ( she was never married) I can not think of anything else to send apart from the marriage certificate of course . As we are doing it online and not by post, just a scan of the original and no certification should be ok I assume . Can you think of any other documents we must scan and send ? we will of course send a copy of the statements of our relationship used for the PM visa just adding a few comments about the marriage etc .
> thanks again for all your advice .


Lots of things you can give ... joint bank account, wills, super beneficiary, social events (movies etc), photos (social and wedding), holidays together, mail at address (like tfn for your wife when she arrives), joint bills etc. I hope that gives you some ideas


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish - thanks for useful comments and I think I have still have details of the air fares 
I paid for out Turkish and UK holidays after PM visa applied for. Did you also give again copies of all the emails between you and your partner as suppled for the fiancee visa ? Hard to believe they want to read through them again TWICE and no wonder it can take 12 to 18 months to issue the 820 visa ( smile )


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish - interesting and pleased to hear that Police certificate over 12 months is ok. I had thought about asking my fiancee to get a new one before we arrive in OZ but now will not do so .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely don't give them copies of all your emails, Barry. There's a happy medium in there somewhere between "nothing" and "everything." 

Let me give you an idea of what we provided:

Required ID documents
BDM official marriage certificate
Pictures from the wedding
Photos of us in social situations with mutual friends
Cards people had sent us/given us congratulating us on our wedding
Copies of the wedding vows we had written each other
Valentine's Day Cards 
Correspondence to both of us coming to the same address between when I arrived in Aus and when we applied (telephone bills that had both our names on them; government mail like my TFN, letters from the insurance company, etc.)
Bank statements from his account, my account, and our joint accounts, as well as credit card statements highlighting things we spent money on jointly, money we'd spent on each other, and a note explaining how we share our finances (hubby supports me since I don't have a job here yet, but I used some of the money I brought with me to help pay for wedding expenses. Just an example.)
Three Forms 888 from Aussie citizens. 

The idea is you want to give them evidence that you are a genuine couple, that you share a social circle and are socially accepted as a couple, that you share finances, that you've moved in together, and that you've married. It doesn't have to be an overwhelming amount of evidence like it might be if you were applying straight for an 820 instead of from a PMV, but you want to make sure you have all four categories covered.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> College Girl- do you know of any way to see the questions asked on the ONLINE 820 visa application as I understand there are additional questions to those asked on forms 47SP and 40SP .?? We would like to prepare well before we enter OZ and have all the answers recorded to save time when she applies for visa .
> thanking you.


The questions are almost totally the same. The only different ones are that they ask for birth date and marital status (and marriage date, if married) of any siblings, parents or children of the applicant. They also ask you questions that were previously covered by a single statement each of you wrote - the history of your relationship, how you share finances, the nature of your household, etc. Everything else is pretty much the same compared to the forms.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi college girl,
thanks a lot for the list and we might be able to produce a few of the items you mention. But as we will arrive with suitcases, no friends in OZ and be in a hotel when she submits the application, we are limited as to what we can give . But really why would even a Consulate argue that we are not a couple when I paid a huge visa fee and fares from Russia and England to come to OZ for wedding and to settle there ( I am an OZ citizen of course ) . ( smile ). Also, we are both elderly , especially me , and surely they do not think the wedding is a sham - If my future wife was 25 , I could understand their scepticism of course . thanks again and have a lovely evening .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

just a thought College Girl . As one has to prove one has income and/or assets and show that no possibility of needing to claim benefits in the foresseable future just to get the PM Visa, it seems strange that they want to know about our finances for the 820 visa . why not do it only at the 820 stage and they get the big PM visa fee and keep it and do not have to give an 820 visa if someone was not strong financially . ( smile )


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> just a thought College Girl . As one has to prove one has income and/or assets and show that no possibility of needing to claim benefits in the foresseable future just to get the PM Visa, it seems strange that they want to know about our finances for the 820 visa . why not do it only at the 820 stage and they get the big PM visa fee and keep it and do not have to give an 820 visa if someone was not strong financially . ( smile )


It's simple, they are not worried by the amount of money but rather the evidence that you are sharing finances etc.
Also don't ever think they have to give you anything, it is up you to prove that you qualify at every stage.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you have no friends in oz how will you lodge your 820?

For the 820 it is a requirement have 2 x 888's by Australian citizens or permanent residents.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

cookbarry said:


> But really why would even a Consulate argue that we are not a couple when I paid a huge visa fee and fares from Russia and England to come to OZ for wedding and to settle there ( I am an OZ citizen of course ) . ( smile ). Also, we are both elderly , especially me , and surely they do not think the wedding is a sham - If my future wife was 25 , I could understand their scepticism of course


It's useful to keep in mind that there are a lot of applications that will be completely bogus, from people who will marry simply for the sake of getting a visa (and pay the airfare and other costs to get into Australia). So I think it's helpful to look at your situation from the point of view of a case officer who may have seen it all in their time in the job, and you need to be able to convince them you're not one of the bogus ones.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> just a thought College Girl . As one has to prove one has income and/or assets and show that no possibility of needing to claim benefits in the foresseable future just to get the PM Visa, it seems strange that they want to know about our finances for the 820 visa . why not do it only at the 820 stage and they get the big PM visa fee and keep it and do not have to give an 820 visa if someone was not strong financially . ( smile )


Like the others have said, they're not looking at amounts, Barry, they're looking at whether you're sharing your finances with each other.

The PMV does not automatically entitle you to an 820. It allows you to come to Aus and get married so that you can spend time living together as man and wife and collect evidence for the 820.

Look, if you're this against doing all the work for this visa yourself, you may want to consider hiring a migration agent to do the work for you. Of course, if they're a good agent, he/she will still ask you to provide all the same evidence we're talking to you about, so you'll still need to go to the trouble of collecting all the evidence.

If your sole concern is healthcare, why not get private visitor insurance before you go over? That's what we did.

You would only need to live together and collect evidence for ~3 months before applying. Maybe find a short-term rental place BEFORE you go over (the internet is a great source of rental listings) or even an extended-stay type of hotel chain. That way when you'll arrive you'll have a place to stay that you won't be tied to long if you hate it. Use the address as your new address. Go the bank and get a joint account as soon as you arrive and start using it for household and/or wedding expenses. Start saving letters addressed to you both at the same address. You already know the kind of things you'll be looking for and need to keep, so it should be easy for you.

This sounds like a ton of work, but this is all stuff you're going to have to do anyway. The only difference is that you'll be keeping the mail/statements you get so you can use them as evidence. That's it.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish,
I suppose we will meet a few people after arriving and they can see we are a couple .Getting married at our age usually means you are a couple I guess .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks for all the suggestions but one thing you mention is a concern . We plan to do the 820 visa straight after the wedding and not wait for 3 months simply because the PM visa has a time limit of 9 months I think and I have to sell my house abroad after she gets the PM visa . Is this not correct ? About private insurance as a visitor, is that not a problem as she is not a visitor on a visitor visa being my wife and I am returning for permanent residence ? But thanks for suggestion and I will check it out although the premium will be horrendous . Actually , my wife's friend in Brisbane ( we go to WA ) applied for her 820 visa a week after arriving from Ukraine and only living with her husband for a week . I personally think they expect a couple to have lived together for a long period if it is an OFFSHORE 820 visa application and not in case of the PM visa route which is why it says you can apply as soon as you marry in OZ and why the PM visa has a 9 month limit . If not , I guess most couples would apply for a partner visa when abroad which is one stage only and not go for the PM visa which is subject to capping and takes much longer to get . sorry if I expressed that badly . Anyway , you have given us something to think about and we may waitv for a month before doing the 820 visa which is only temporary anyway ( the main proof is given after 2 years as only then can it be shown not to be a sham marriage thanks again and have a lovely weekend . Cloudy here in the "old dart" but mild .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

maggie may - fair enough but we arrive with a fiancee visa and had to show a mountain of evidence and know each for years to get that - the case Officer will know who has arrived with a fiancee visa . I think they can understand that an elderly couple who are married , living together and with joint bank accounts are genuine even if the case officer is a young lad of 25 . It is not a case of people who marry and come to oz without going through the long and stressful process . But we will give them what we have of course and hope it suffices ( smile ) .
good luck .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
do the statements of friends have to be made on a special form 888 or just on ordinary paper as I thought ? 
I have to sell my house in Uk and , if in a CHAIN under archaic UK system , it could take us 8 months to get to OZ ,and marry there . So it would be a rush to submit the 820 visa application and no chance of waiting a few months to do it as the PM visa would then have expired - but hope that is worst case scenario ! It is why I am trying to acquire all the info necessary and appreciate greatly the help I have received by the kind souls on this thread . Has anyone experiences a delay such as the one I described and did problems ensue as a result ? 
nice weekend all with clement weather .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Form 888, ordinary paper is for non-Australians.

When will your fiance do her first entry to Australia? She will have a date that she must enter before when the visa is granted - it is usually 12 months from when the medicals or police check is done, whichever was first.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and I will download the forms 888 from their site . To answer your questions. She has not yet received the PM visa but hopefully it will arrive in about October as it takes 9 months minimum . Police certificate was issued in January 2014 and unlikely she will enter OZ within 12 months of that . But the text from Embassy site hereunder shows that is irrelevant or I read it like that .


A prospective marriage visa is valid for nine months from the date of grant. A prospective marriage visa holder must enter Australia, marry their sponsoring partner and apply for a partner visa in Australia within the nine month period. The visa cannot be extended in Australia. 
.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Mish - I should have added that the 9 month rule will prevent quite a lot of couples being in OZ for more than a month or so before submitting the 820 visa application - the applicant or her or his partner ( if overseas ) might have things to do and tie up before flying to OZ as applies in our case .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Barry - most couples applying for the PMV likely do not have a house to sell. But on another board I read of a couple who made the initial entry on the visa, married, waited a few months, applied for the 820, waited for the grant, and then went back at their leisure to sell their house or whatever. And there WILL be an "initial entry date" on her grant - a date by which she has to enter Australia for the first time. Typically this is before the expiration of the medicals or police checks, whichever is first, but if those are already expired they will pick a date - maybe a month out, maybe two. No way to know. But probably not very long if the meds/police checks are expired. 

You seem really sure that you're going to be just fine doing things the way you've already determined you're going to do them, so I wish you the best of luck. All I can do is tell you what I've learned in two years of studying the partner visa process. It is, of course, your decision whether you take any of it on board or not. I sincerely wish you the best of luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks for the good wishes . I am far from sure of the best way to do it but I hope they are intelligent enough to realise that one can not do the impossible such as Australians doing the 888 forms if we know nobody in the area we will be living . But statements done abroad by her family and friends for PM visa and they will know that . Again it is a case of a PM visa route being different from the offshore partner visa method which only a couple living in SAME country can do - lucky them ! ( smile ). 
we can only give them what we have and I always send a long covering letter which 
does the trick in most situations if dealing with fair minded people . 
I might think about returning to sell my house as you suggest but it will be on market from weekend as I expect my lady to get the visa in a few months . I may even then return home to OZ before she arrives and try and quickly buy a house as much nicer for her when she arrives . We will miss seeing each other when she has a holiday but must accept that . thanks again .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

College Girl - I am sure they know that every case is different and make allowances for that unless they have been instructed to find ways to not give visas as happens in the UK or so I have read . But I think OZ is not so anti foreigner .


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

What are the processing times for onshore filing of partner (spouse) visa at the moment?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Barry even though the visa is valid for 9 months you are given a must enter date which is usually 12 months after the police checks or medicals were done whichever come first. You have no choice but to enter before the date on the visa grant. If you don't then the visa may be cancelled.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jnix said:


> What are the processing times for onshore filing of partner (spouse) visa at the moment?


13 to 15 months


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

Mish said:


> 13 to 15 months


Seriously? That's ridiculous! Is there a source for this?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jnix said:


> Seriously? That's ridiculous! Is there a source for this?


It is on the DIBP page for 820/801. They have too many applications and not enough case officers.

Just be happy you can be onshore with your partner. People that apply from overseas do not have that option.


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

Mish said:


> It is on the DIBP page for 820/801. They have too many applications and not enough case officers.
> 
> Just be happy you can be onshore with your partner. People that apply from overseas do not have that option.


Well, I am considering applying offshore while I'm here in the US for the next few months then heading to Australia with a visa waiver and waiting it out. I can do that, right?

I don't understand how they can charge $4,500 for onshore and not be able to hire officers to handle the volume. Here with US immigration, our adjustment of status (equiv to onshore) takes 3 months and costs only $1,490.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jnix said:


> Well, I am considering applying offshore while I'm here in the US for the next few months then heading to Australia with a visa waiver and waiting it out. I can do that, right?
> 
> I don't understand how they can charge $4,500 for onshore and not be able to hire officers to handle the volume. Here with US immigration, our adjustment of status (equiv to onshore) takes 3 months and costs only $1,490.


Offshore is not much better with processing times. I believe the US is 12 to 15 months now.

The problem is so many people want to come to Australia and people enter relationships to get a visa or pay someone to marry them so they can get a visa.

I think from memory for onshore applications it was 29,000 applications with 55 case officers.

The thing we have to rememeber is visas are not a concern to most Australians if the government spend more money on it people will not like it they want the government to spend money on education, hospitals and roads.


----------



## jnix (Nov 21, 2013)

Mish said:


> Offshore is not much better with processing times. I believe the US is 12 to 15 months now.
> 
> The problem is so many people want to come to Australia and people enter relationships to get a visa or pay someone to marry them so they can get a visa.
> 
> ...


They don't need to spend tax dollars. USCIS (immigration in the US) is fully funded by filing fee revenue and I imagine DIBP is the same given its high fees...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

jnix said:


> They don't need to spend tax dollars. USCIS (immigration in the US) is fully funded by filing fee revenue and I imagine DIBP is the same given its high fees...


I imagine they don't have enough revenue. The Australian government are trying to cut costs and alot of government departments have had job costs. I read that the ATO are cutting 3,000 jobs!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks a LOT for that information and I had forgotten about that . But what happens if the visa is not granted until , say , 25th January 2015 ( about a year after applying ) and the Police certificate is dated 20th January 2014 as ours is ? My lady did the medical in early May 2014 after they requested it but did Police Certificate earlier IN January as it can take a month or so to get it ! So if she gets the fiancee visa on , say , 10th January , she only has 15 days to finalise her affairs and book flight etc etc before flying out ? seems very unfair and I assume they will give an extension in that case . This whole visa process is so stressful and more stress to come in 2nd and 3rd stages in OZ I am sure - hope we survive it and have a few years left to relax and enjoy life together ! ( wry smile ) . Am trying to sell my house in UK anticipating that she will get the visa before christmas as no time to sell before we must fly to OZ if I wait . 
best wishes ,
barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Validate the PMV*



cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> thanks a LOT for that information and I had forgotten about that . But what happens if the visa is not granted until , say , 25th January 2015 ( about a year after applying ) and the Police certificate is dated 20th January 2014 as ours is ? My lady did the medical in early May 2014 after they requested it but did Police Certificate earlier IN January as it can take a month or so to get it ! So if she gets the fiancee visa on , say , 10th January , she only has 15 days to finalise her affairs and book flight etc etc before flying out ? seems very unfair and I assume they will give an extension in that case . This whole visa process is so stressful and more stress to come in 2nd and 3rd stages in OZ I am sure - hope we survive it and have a few years left to relax and enjoy life together ! ( wry smile ) . Am trying to sell my house in UK anticipating that she will get the visa before christmas as no time to sell before we must fly to OZ if I wait .
> best wishes ,
> barry


Hey Barry,

In that case, the embassy could either request your partner for a new PCC (like my case) or they'll grant the visa and all you have to do is make the initial entry and validate the PMV. Once that's done, your partner can return back to her country, make the necessary arrangements and then make her final move with you. Many people do this.

I think the decision depends on the case officer.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
I have re-read your comments again and now I understand - sorry I was so dumb and old age is catching up with me . It looks like it will be a mad rush to get there solely a a result of the long time to process the PM visa ! It is why I have put my house on the market and I might even think about heading for OZ before my fiancee although we can not then continue to meet in Euriope for holidays when she gets time off work ! Could be other problems then with joint bank accounts etc ( smile) 
thanks again for your help .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Becky . That might work better for people who live nearer to OZ , eg far east , but what a hassle from UK and Russia and enormous cost . I think we can get there by the time they allow , especially as I will sell house soon . it does seem tio be highly unreasonable as hard to make spaecific plans before visa is granted ( smile ) . 
thanks for your comments .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> thanks Becky . That might work better for people who live nearer to OZ , eg far east , but what a hassle from UK and Russia and enormous cost . I think we can get there by the time they allow , especially as I will sell house soon . it does seem tio be highly unreasonable as hard to make spaecific plans before visa is granted ( smile ) .
> thanks for your comments .


Not a problem Barry 
I can understand, it can be a big pain but I guess we need to look a bigger picture right now especially with the kind of things you guys have on your plate packing up your bags and making the move within a few days might be tricky thing to do.

Maybe you both or even just your partner can validate her visa, spend a couple of days onshore and then return to you. Just a suggestion 
Good Luck!! Hope everything works out for the best for you guys 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
May I ask what reason they gave for refusing your PM visa as I would have thought 
they would simply ask for more information as that often happens I heard ? How horrific to have to apply again and pay the huge visa fee again . 
I understand if you do not wish to say as it is confidential . 
barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky , 
could not do that as we live in separate countries unlike most couples who meet outside OZ . But I start to think about going to OZ before my fiancee and renting an apartment , buying a car etc to collect her from airport and take her to the flat . 
Just noticed you applied for a partner visa offshore and not a PM visa and they perhaps reject more for that type of visa .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm glad you re-read and understand a little better, Barry. I haven't been trying to tell you to do unnecessary things - I've been trying to give you information on giving yourselves the best possible chance for an approval. Yes, an 820 approval from a PMV is LIKELY, but it's not a foregone conclusion, and there ARE visas rejected. I'm simply trying to look out for you because I want to see people be successful in being with their loved ones. I know how hard it is to be apart.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks College Girl. It really should be a formality to get the 820 visa through the PM visa route and a foregone conclusion and I never dreamed it would not be . To put human beings through all the stress of PM visa process plus large costs of visa , medical , air fare to OZ and the applicant terminating her employment ( might never get another job ) and then rejecting the 820 visa application is incredibly cruel and devoid of any compassion. I really doubt they would do that unless the applicant had been totally uncooperative and not just missed something. But maybe I am wrong about that . A rejection of an offshore partner visa appli cation is hard but less ruthless as the applicant has not made any irreversible plans .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> May I ask what reason they gave for refusing your PM visa as I would have thought
> they would simply ask for more information as that often happens I heard ? How horrific to have to apply again and pay the huge visa fee again .
> I understand if you do not wish to say as it is confidential .
> barry


Hey again!

We were misguided by the DIAC (now DIBP) officer at the time of application who asked us to keep all the evidences with us and wait till were assigned a case officer to provide them because we will be contacted when one was going to be assigned to our file.

We followed the officer's instruction and didn't submit any evidence except the forms 40SP and 47SP, both my husbands and my ID documents and obviously a hefty fees of $3060. 
We were told that the application was going to take 14-18 months to be processed so we can just get on with our lives and keep an eye on our emails as that's how the case officer was going to contact us.

We followed the instructions as they were given. My husband and I applied for the partner visa in December 2012 and were engaged and were getting married in the first week of March 2013.
We got married on March 8th, 2013 and apparently within 3 months (from December) we were assigned a case officer who never contacted us and just because there were no evidence supporting our application typed our rejection letter and sent it to us via post. The mail was never delivered to our address 
The date on the rejection letter was of March 12, 2013 
*The REASON being:-* The application is being rejected because of the lack of evidence to prove that the applicant and the sponsor are in a genuine and continuing relationship with each other.

We didn't learn of this until I called the immigration to get an update on how far along our application had moved; that's when the operator informed me that our application had been denied. It felt like someone punched me in the stomach over and over again. I don't wanna go through that feeling ever again and won't wish it even on my worst enemy.

We went to the immigration office in Brisbane the following day to find out what our options were and they suggested that we were better off submitting a new application offshore.

We didn't have enough time or the mental capacity (after what we both went through) to do anything about the rejection while onshore, we couldn't think straight. I was and still am living my worst nightmare.
My parents and even our friends suggested we go to India and apply offshore.
So we both flew to India in May 2013, that's where I've been for the past 14 months out of which 10 months have been without my husband 
Re-applied for the visa, paid another hefty fees of $3085. I just hope to wake up from this nightmare soon.

13 months since date of application and hoping this wait will be over soon.
This is our story, sorry for the long post 

Good luck to you and your partner, hope she gets her visa soon.

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

morning Becky ,
what a dreadful experience you went through and I can easily imagine how you felt 
and especially when the Case Officer did not simply ask you for further information etc he wanted before the draconian move . May I ask what visa you came to Australia on as I thought it was only possible to arrive on a fiancee visa to be allowed to apply for the onshore partner visa subclass 820 ? I am a bit puzzled by that as I had wondered if my fiancee could have come on a Tourist visa and then applied for the partner visa whilst in Australia . 
I keep my fingers crossed that your visa arrives soon . 
best wishes ,
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> morning Becky ,
> what a dreadful experience you went through and I can easily imagine how you felt
> and especially when the Case Officer did not simply ask you for further information etc he wanted before the draconian move . May I ask what visa you came to Australia on as I thought it was only possible to arrive on a fiancee visa to be allowed to apply for the onshore partner visa subclass 820 ? I am a bit puzzled by that as I had wondered if my fiancee could have come on a Tourist visa and then applied for the partner visa whilst in Australia .
> I keep my fingers crossed that your visa arrives soon .
> ...


Hey Barry,

I was on a student visa (subclass 573). 
Many people whose visas don't have condition 8503- no further stay on them apply for onshore partner visa.
Then there are chances that the visitor visa issued to an applicant from a HR country could have the NFS condition on it, that will prevent the applicant from applying for any kind of visa while being onshore.
Thank you for your kind wishes. I hope for the same for you.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky,
Now I understand and I incorrectly assumed you had entered on a fiancee visa . 
thanks again and have a pleasant day . Sun shining here and hope it shines tomorrow when someone comes to view my house which is on the market from today ! I have decided to try and sell it as it is obvious there would not be time to sell within the 12 month timeframe for Police Visa ! ( wry smile ) . 
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



cookbarry said:


> hi Becky,
> Now I understand and I incorrectly assumed you had entered on a fiancee visa .
> thanks again and have a pleasant day . Sun shining here and hope it shines tomorrow when someone comes to view my house which is on the market from today ! I have decided to try and sell it as it is obvious there would not be time to sell within the 12 month timeframe for Police Visa ! ( wry smile ) .
> Barry


Thank you for your kind wishes, Barry 
Good Luck to you as well, hope things work out for you too both house wise and visa wise. Please do keep us updated 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
I am puzzled by something. If it is a long time before the 820 visa is received ( see hereunder) , surely it means that my future wife is in OZ illegally as her fiancee visa would have expired or is one allowed to live in oz until new visa arrives ? 
I have still been unable to compile a list of what documents and information is needed for the 820 visa application as the long list on embassy site really applies to 
a number of visas- an email from consulate gives a MUCH shorter list. 
have a lovely weekend .
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi again ,
sorry - show below what it says on the site .


The average processing time for temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) applications is 12 to 15 months from the date your Partner visa application was lodged.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

My fiancee has tried a few times to register for an IMMI account but has not succeeded . she always gets a message in red " an error has occurred" without saying what the error is and not even allowing her to go back to the page where all details given and having start again and again ! after the error message is written " invalid session token on request" . quite frustrating !
has anyone else had this experience and discovered any reason for it ? nothing seems to go smoothly in this aussie visa process ! ( smile) 
.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> The average processing time for temporary Partner visa (subclass 820) applications is 12 to 15 months from the date your Partner visa application was lodged.


this is for people who are applying directly for the 820 partner visa. PMV to 820 generally is a lot quicker.....we've seen anything from a few days to a 3 months for those who entered on a PMV.

Also regarding being in the country illegally....as long as the documents for the 820 are submitted before the expiry of the PMV,your fiancee (by that point wife) will automatically go onto a bridging visa A which will allow her to live and work in Australia legally until a decision on the 820 is reached


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Valentine 1981,
thanks so much for the very helpful information . I was not aware of the automatic bridging visa and one less thing to worry about . thanks again. 
barry


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

no worries  I know how stressful this process can be!!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi again Valentine 1981,
can I ask you something else please ? my future wife and I might have a problem with witness statement about our relationship when doing the 820 visa as we know nobody in NSW . But my daughter lives in W.A and will chat to my fiancee in Russia on SKYPE soon . Am I correct in thinking that it is still meeting someone and does not have to be in real life for witness purposes ??. We worry about that too ! ( smile) .


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Is your daughter an Australian citizen? I do believe Skype interactions are acceptable however you do need to provide statements from Aussie citizens (with proof of citizenship attached) of the genuine and continuing nature of your relationship. What about work colleagues or friends of yours who may be able to do the form 888 for you?


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> I hope they are intelligent enough to realise that one can not do the impossible such as Australians doing the 888 forms if we know nobody in the area we will be living . But statements done abroad by her family and friends for PM visa and they will know that.


Barry I have spent some time this morning reading through this thread I and I cannot stress enough that relying on the intelligence of a case officer is like playing with fire - a really bad and dangerous idea....You MUST provide what they ask for!!!!!!! Even if you have to tie yourself in knots to achieve it.....If you are an Aussie Citizen you MUST have friends/people you know anywhere in Aus who are Aussie's themselves who can complete the form 888 for you...

I would go back over College Girl's posts and take everything she says on board. She has gone through the same process that you are PMV to 820 and I have never seen her give incorrect advice to anyone!!

The partner visa system is quickest way to permanent residence and has been abused to the high heavens by people who wanted the quick and easy way in. As a result there are many hoops we now have to jump through in order to obtain partner visas and prove that we are genuine. The fact that you are older will mean absolutely nothing to your case officer. I cannot stress this enough. Better to give too much then not enough. Remember the person who makes the decision on your application doesn't know you from a bar of soap! You must make sure there is no way for them to decide that you are not genuine.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks valentine1981 . Yes , my daughter was born in Australia . I am an oldie and retired and do not know anybody in NSW who knows me or my fiancee . I do have 2 old friends in W.A who are Aussies but they have never met my fiancee . Maybe I could persuade one of them to download skype and chat occasionally to my fiancee with online translator . I will do that and that should do the trick hopefully . Odd that one has to have all the hassle to prove you are genuine even after marriage one hardly gets married at our age in a flippant manner although my fiancee is not as old as I am ! ( smile ). thanks again for your help . have a lovely weekend.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks for further comments valentine and I do now understand that I must not make assumptions about the Case Officer . As I said , I will arrange for a friend and my daughter to meet my fiancee by skype which should be OK and they know how we met and got to know each other from beginning . I assume they have to tell about our relationship from the beginning and not just from arrival in OZ and or from date of marriage ? So in effect they should cover the time from our first meeting on dating site in about June 2013 to the present and thus covering again the period from June 2013 until my fiancee applied for the fiancee visa ( ie similar to the story told by my fiancee's family and friends in Russia who did statement in support of the fiancee visa application ) ?? So a very long story is necessary from my daughter and my old friend in Perth , W.A . Thanks again for your comments and I do read very carefully all the Posts of College Girl and her kind replies to my queries .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No they don't cover how you and your fiance met they cover why they believe your relationship is genuine. It doesn't need to be long though. They should also include how they met your fiance. It is based on their opinion not what you tell them. They can say things like "barry told me in x that he met x if you want but none of mine or my husband's friends did. They all talked about when they met either me or him and how we met.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

morning Mish ,
thanks a lot for your comments . So I will ask my daughter and friend in W.A to keep it brief but I suppose it is best for my wife ( as she is when we do the 820 visa ) and me ]
to cover in detail our relationship from when we first met and in effect just repeat much of what we said when applying for the fiancee visa . The consulate in OZ do not have any information passed to them from the overseas office or so the Consulate told me to my great surprise ( apart from medical and police certificate of course ) . have a nice weekend .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

My husband and I just edited our statements from PMV application because it is like a brand new application. We kept all in PMV and then edited from future plans and wedding plans. Then we put in what had happened since we lodged the PMV.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . That is what I will do too even though it is incredible to have to repeat it 
all again with some editing or slight amendments .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly it didn't take much to add the bits at the end.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

just a final question on this matter Mish . did the bits at the end cover the history of your relationship from date you lodged the PM visa application up to the date you lodged the 820 visa application PLUS a few emails , flight tickets etc etc for that quite long period ? Or did the bits at end just cover the period from arrival in OZ to date 820 visa application submitted which should make for a shorter text ? thanks again


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From pmv lodgement till 820 lodgement.

We included all evidence again plus stuff gathered after pmv lodgement too.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
i notice in purple at bottom of your "profile" it says that no official marriage certificate 
was provided in your online application. So did you just provide the celebrant certificate and not the registry one as that is what the Consulate told me is fine in an email ? But on their site it definitely says the official Registry office certificate must be provided - I guess I had better do that although it will mean a few weeks delay as it seems to be at the whim of the Case Officer and we might be unlucky .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> i notice in purple at bottom of your "profile" it says that no official marriage certificate
> was provided in your online application. So did you just provide the celebrant certificate and not the registry one as that is what the Consulate told me is fine in an email ? But on their site it definitely says the official Registry office certificate must be provided - I guess I had better do that although it will mean a few weeks delay as it seems to be at the whim of the Case Officer and we might be unlucky .


Barry - it was an oversight on the part of the CO processing Mish's case. They should have asked for it (they're required to have an official one) but they didn't. I'm glad for Mish's sake that they made it easy for her, but I wouldn't count on that happening twice. Plan to provide your official marriage certificate.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The plan was to provide the official marriage certificate but there was a delay at BDM with the registration. So I just attached the unofficial one (the one you get on the day of the marriage) so they knew we were married and then would attach the official one when we got it. I was mighty surprised when it was approved without the official marriage certificate when the partner booklet specifically says it must be the official one. 

If you apply online you can apply as soon as you want and then attach the marriage certificate when you get it. You never know you may get lucky too


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

College Girl - thanks and I certainly will and hope it does not take too long to get it after the wedding . With Consulate saying one thing by email or phone and the Consulate saying saying some thing different , it is no wonder so many applicants and their partners become confused ! ( smile ). Does the marriage celebrant normally arrange for the Registry certificate to be sent to the couple after paying her or him the $51 fee or did that happen in your case ? Also, have you noticed any disadvantages if a lady decides NOT to take her husband's surname after marriage ? Probably my fiancee will not change her name as it would mean big problems when returning to Russia occasionally for a holiday and to see her family - excessive beaurocracy in Russia as you can imagine . 
Thanks again for your helpful comments and insight into what can go wrong .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . Hoping it will be received in about 2 weeks or could go personally to the Registrar and lodge application and fee if not too far away . I will email them and ask if that speeds it up . probably we could do as you did as Consulate did say a celebrant certificate is acceptable and hence no risk to the application as can produce a copy of the Consulate email ! ( wry smile ) . 
I wish all the lovely people on this thread a wonderful weekend


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess it depends on the celebrant but for ours she sent in her paperwork on the day of the marriage and then we sent in the form for the certificate. 

No issue with her not taking your surname. In some cultures the women don't change their surname as they belong to their father not their husband's


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Barry our delay was with registration of the marriage so going to BDM would not have changed things - I asked them. They said that they had had system issues and the registration was taking about 4 weeks so they said once that was done they certificate would fast. Once it was registered we got the certificate in a few days


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> I guess it depends on the celebrant but for ours she sent in her paperwork on the day of the marriage and then we sent in the form for the certificate.
> 
> No issue with her not taking your surname. In some cultures the women don't change their surname as they belong to their father not their husband's


It is very common almost automatic for women to take their husband's surname right after marriage in India but I am not going to change mine, ever (personal choice), I love my surname 
IMO changing name doesn't prove anything, it can be changed as easily as it was changed in the first place 

And no one cares about surname change in Australia 
And as Mish correctly said we belong to our father not our husband 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Becky . There are disadvantages in some countries but glad to know that not 
so in OZ . Got quite a good offer on my house and might accept and return home to 
OZ sooner than I thought ! Then I just have to hope my lady gets her visa soon as it is now over 7 months - she was told it will take about 9 months although officially it can be 12 months for Russia - more security checks to do I was told ! 
have a pleasant weekend Becky .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Good Luck!!!*



cookbarry said:


> thanks Becky . There are disadvantages in some countries but glad to know that not
> so in OZ . Got quite a good offer on my house and might accept and return home to
> OZ sooner than I thought ! Then I just have to hope my lady gets her visa soon as it is now over 7 months - she was told it will take about 9 months although officially it can be 12 months for Russia - more security checks to do I was told !
> have a pleasant weekend Becky .


Not a problem Barry  happy to help.
Hope everything works out with your house on the market and your partner's visa.
You have a nice weekend too 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish,
My fiancee has tried a few times to register for an IMMI account but has not succeeded . she always gets a message in red " an error has occurred" without saying what the error is and not even allowing her to go back to the page where all details given and having start again and again ! after the error message is written " invalid session token on request" . quite frustrating !
have you or anyone else on this threadf had this experience and discovered any reason for it ? nothing seems to go smoothly in this aussie visa process ! ( smile) 
.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
we are unable to access the checklist of documents for the 820/801 visa . We get 401 UNAUTHORISED message every time we try . It might be a real problem when we arrive in OZ . Any idea why this is and can you access it ? Tried using other browsers but to no avail .Agreed an offer for my house but a lot can go wrong under the antiquated UK exchange of contracts system 
kind regards,
barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> we are unable to access the checklist of documents for the 820/801 visa . We get 401 UNAUTHORISED message every time we try . It might be a real problem when we arrive in OZ . Any idea why this is and can you access it ? Tried using other browsers but to no avail .Agreed an offer for my house but a lot can go wrong under the antiquated UK exchange of contracts system
> kind regards,
> barry


Hey Barry,

Congratulations on finalizing an offer on your house, I bet you must be feeling relaxed now 
I can view the 820/801 document checklist which is available on the DIBP website. Below is the link to the checklist:-
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf

I hope this works. Let me know if you can't view the link. Not sure why you're experiencing the error message.
Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky .
your link worked Becky thanks and odd that link on site does not . Not relaxed yet but maybe in 2 to 3 years when my lady gets her permanent visa . ( smile ). 
best of luck to you and I hope your visa comes through very soon . 
kind regards
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky .
> your link worked Becky thanks and odd that link on site does not . Not relaxed yet but maybe in 2 to 3 years when my lady gets her permanent visa . ( smile ).
> best of luck to you and I hope your visa comes through very soon .
> kind regards
> Barry


Hey Barry,

Happy to help  as always.
Yeah, it is difficult to relax until the permanent visa is processed and granted. But then again one can't live under stress for some 2 or 3 years thinking about something that is 3 years away. 
I'm sure you are more experienced than I am but from what I've learnt in life is to live in the moment and plan ahead and ALWAYS! have a back up plan 

Don't worry you'll be re-united with your soon-to-be wife very soon 
Thank you for your kind wishes and I hope for the same for you too.
Have a nice day  Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky .
thanks for kind comments . We are trying to partly prepare the 820 visa application now in order to save time when my lady gets to OZ and we lodge it after marriage . It is very difficult to get information from the Consulate and , even if we do, they say things which contradict with what we read on their site ! I think their records should show that a PM visa has been granted but one can never assume anything where they are concerned I guess . After studying everything on that link you kindly sent me, just 4 things I am not clear on and maybe you or College Girl can comment when you have a moment . 
1. is it necessary to complete the form 80 ( security check) AGAIN as I know that College Girl said that a second police certificate is not necessary and the Consulate did confirm that by email ? I think the same applies to the form 80. 
2. Is it necessary to submit my divorce certificate again ? My future wife has never been married and hence no divorce certificate and hassle with translations ! 
3. As the application is submitted ONLINE , presumably we can ignore any reference to CERTIFIED copies in the checklist as the ORIGINALS are scanned and sent to them by uploading ( I bet the uploading will present problems as they will not make it easy for applicants ! ) . 
4. in the 888 witness statement , does it have to be a person who has known us from date we first met or only from date of marriage or just before that ? 

thanks again and have a nice day with clement weather. 
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky .
> thanks for kind comments . We are trying to partly prepare the 820 visa application now in order to save time when my lady gets to OZ and we lodge it after marriage . It is very difficult to get information from the Consulate and , even if we do, they say things which contradict with what we read on their site ! I think their records should show that a PM visa has been granted but one can never assume anything where they are concerned I guess . After studying everything on that link you kindly sent me, just 4 things I am not clear on and maybe you or College Girl can comment when you have a moment .
> 1. is it necessary to complete the form 80 ( security check) AGAIN as I know that College Girl said that a second police certificate is not necessary and the Consulate did confirm that by email ? I think the same applies to the form 80.
> 2. Is it necessary to submit my divorce certificate again ? My future wife has never been married and hence no divorce certificate and hassle with translations !
> ...


There is a question that asks on the online application if you came from a prospective marriage visa.

1/ No need to submit form 80 again (we didn't).

2/ Not sure. I would think you wouldn't need to considering you will be married and can't get married in Australia unless you are divorced. There is no harm in supplying it.

3/ scans are ok as long as they are colour if not colour then it needs to be certified.

4/ The longer the better. Since you don't know many Australians I would be supplying some statements from non Australians just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
I saw the following in notes near topm of form 80 which seems to say that only necessary to complete if case officer requests it . I am sure we did not do it for fiancee visa and what a hassle to scan so many pages and then upload them to the online application ! ( smile ) 
"This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are 
16 years of age or over, as REQUESTED by the office processing the 
application"


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
your comments are much appreciated. The problem is their checklist which asks not only for the divorce certificate but even for the marriage certificate for previous marriage which is absolutely ludicrous ( I do not even hold that anymore ). as you say ,
it is illogical as they should know it is not psssible to re-marry in OZ or anywhere without giving proof of divorce . I wonder what type of mean spirited person drafts the notes for these visa applications ! ( smile) .
regarding point 4 , it says the witness must be an Australian citizen or permanent resident of Australia for onshore applications unfortunately for me . But the witness statements for PM visa were for period up to date that was lodged and they should know that I suppose . Anyway, we can not do the impossible . ( smile ) and hopefully the case officer has a slightly human side to her or him . 
thanks again for your assistance . 
kind regards,
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> I saw the following in notes near topm of form 80 which seems to say that only necessary to complete if case officer requests it . I am sure we did not do it for fiancee visa and what a hassle to scan so many pages and then upload them to the online application ! ( smile )
> "This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are
> 16 years of age or over, as REQUESTED by the office processing the
> application"


As Mish said, you won't be needing form 80 as you have already provided them with the PMV application; unless obviously it is requested by your case officer.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Barry what I meant was provide the 2 x 888's and then provide some statements from non-Australians to strengthen your case.

When we did ours we winged it because the checklist link would never work lol.

If they need certificates or anything they will ask you for it.

Both my husband and I have never been married so not sure about the divorce and marriage certificates sounds a little stupid though!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
thank heaven for small mercies ! ( smile ) . Actually , I googled it and came up with another thread on australianforum where everybody was thoroughly confused about whether the form80 had to be completed . . I do not think we did it for the PM visa but I can not remember . If my lady ever gets the permanent visa one day , I will then complain about the whole confusing process but probably nothing will change ! ( smile ) . 
best wishes ,.
barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
one more thing . We are a bit apprehensive about doing the application online 
as , although I "play" the financial derivatives markets and much time on the net , I am not a computer whizz . Did you experience any problems uploading documents etc to the consulate site as I even have problems uploading onto E-bay or saving to "my documents" on my laptop ? We are thinking about doing it by post but worry about delay in getting an acknowledgement for MEDICARE purposes if we do that. 
Any thoughts on that ?.
thanking you once again


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> thank heaven for small mercies ! ( smile ) . Actually , I googled it and came up with another thread on australianforum where everybody was thoroughly confused about whether the form80 had to be completed . . I do not think we did it for the PM visa but I can not remember . If my lady ever gets the permanent visa one day , I will then complain about the whole confusing process but probably nothing will change ! ( smile ) .
> best wishes ,.
> barry


No worries, Barry! 
You might be requested to submit form 80 if you haven't already submitted it yet as it is almost mandatory these days along with the police clearance certificates. Then only the chances are you won't be asked for it again.

I don't think your or my complaint will do anything to even make the tiniest of a change to this hellish procedure. We are better off just cherishing the re-union with our significant others and try to forget these horrible days we are facing right now.
Good Luck!! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you apply via post it will take maybe 10 days to get the acknowledgement letter. 

I loved applying online only because you can keep on adding documents and also we didn't have our official marriage certificate so applied online so we could be in line and then upload the marriage certificate when we got it. Well that was the plan .... we didn't expect to get a grant with out it


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . How quickly did you get the acknowledgement online to take to Medicare office to get the medicare card ? immediately I assume . So can one submit the application online , get the acknowledgemnent with reference for medicare and then do attachments later at your leisure ? Sounds good if that is so,.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We got it the next morning. 

Yep you can attach at your leisure but I think they expect them to be attached within a few weeks.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and very interesting . So just to clarify, are you saying you got the acknowledgement the next day and only needed to submit the 47SP and 40SP 
online to get it and attachments sent a little later ? 
Was the acknowledgement sent by email and you then print it out and take it to medicare office ? sorry to keep pestering you ( smile ) but great to know these things in advance .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oooo actually got confused sorry lol. The acknowledgement came straight away and the BVA grant came the next morning. Sorry about that .... lack of sleep.

You just need to do the 2 online forms, lodge and pay to get the acknowledgement and then you upload at your leisure (just don't take too long).


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

sounds good . But what is the BVA ? a kind of bridge visa ? So is the BVA OR the acknowledgement attached to medicare application form which is posted or taken to a 
medicare office ?


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky - I looked back at the long list of documents and papers we supplied for PM visa and a form 80 was submitted to embassy in Moscow . that is a relief ! ( smile ) 
best reg,
barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> sounds good . But what is the BVA ? a kind of bridge visa ? So is the BVA OR the acknowledgement attached to medicare application form which is posted or taken to a
> medicare office ?


Bridging visa A which comes in effect after the PMV expires if the 820 isn't granted by then.

We went into Medicare personally. I think we just took in the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

i see . so you got the BVA next day as your PM visa had expired . Anyway, main thing is the acknowledgement which is what medicare need to see if not on their computer automatically . have a nice day Mish . do you live on east coast or in the west where I used to live but too hot and dry summers there ? ( smile ) .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We got BVA next day but didn't need it because 820 was approved before the PMV expired. 

I live in Brisbane. Nice and humid lol. I think Brisbane weather is alot like Perth. Yesterday my husband said it was already hot and not even summer yet lol. He arrive at the end of summer this year and said it was hotter than Egypt!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

interesting . I thought about Toowoomba as seems to be a nice town but too far from the sea . My fiancee loves to swim and sunbathe and will quickly divorce me if I choose a house .
not within a 15 minute drive of the beach ! ( smile ). I told her about the dangers of the southern hemisphere sun with destruction of the OZONE layer and she took it on board . I notice the SD in Queensland is MUCH less than in NSW and other States and nice to save about $9000 !


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Toowoomba is nice but cold in the winter time (or what I call cold).

What kind of beach do you want? We have a man made beach at South Bank.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

must google it and read about this man made beach Mish .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

does anyone know if they insist on the following for the 820 visa as it is something we will have to do before we arrive in OZ with translation, certification etc involved ??. My fiancee has a daughter . got a real shock when I saw it as seems totally 
irrelevant to the visa application and heaven knows why they want that ! maybe means just children under 18 . 

Certified copies of birth certificates or the family book, showing names of both 
parents, for all your children (including those who are already Australian citizens or 
permanent residents)


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
did you have any problems uploading documenst to the consulate site ? I even have problems transferring documents to documents fie but using yahoo email service which has suddenly removed my folder with all the notes on 820 visa - what a pain and unexpected ! ( smile )


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> did you have any problems uploading documenst to the consulate site ? I even have problems transferring documents to documents fie but using yahoo email service which has suddenly removed my folder with all the notes on 820 visa - what a pain and unexpected ! ( smile )


No problem at all. You just attach document by choosing where it is located on your computer.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish but where is it attached to on consulate site ? I am trying to visualise it but can not or is it similar to E-bay when selling something through them .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> thanks Mish but where is it attached to on consulate site ? I am trying to visualise it but can not or is it similar to E-bay when selling something through them .


It is through their online application. It is very similar to attaching an attachment to an email.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
sorry to bother you again but just 2 matters . When doing the forms 47SP and 40SP online for the 820 visa , how did you and your husband sign the forms or did you just print your names ?? hard to sign with online application which is not printed out.

also . question 25 on form 40SP is awkward as of course we were apart as we live in different countries as many couples do and hence a really silly question . Did you 
just repeat what was said for the PM visa maybe with slight modification using item 53 as too long a text to fit into the little box ? ( smile ) .
have a lovely day - sunny here in the "old dart" . 
barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
I was wondering if you or anyone on this thread knows how to deal with question 16 ( strange question) on the 40SP form when submitted 820 visa application online . How does one put a name in RUSSIAN letters ( cyrilic alphabet ! ) on the online form as the 
keyboard has only english alphabet ?? Still trying to do a lot of preparatory work for next visa as offers on my house and might sell it soon ! 
thanking you,
Barry 
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> I was wondering if you or anyone on this thread knows how to deal with question 16 ( strange question) on the 40SP form when submitted 820 visa application online . How does one put a name in RUSSIAN letters ( cyrilic alphabet ! ) on the online form as the
> keyboard has only english alphabet ?? Still trying to do a lot of preparatory work for next visa as offers on my house and might sell it soon !
> thanking you,
> ...


Hey Barry,

Hope you're well 
I don't think questions 16 is meant to be filled by all unless of course if it is applicable to the applicant. Just put down your partner's name as it is shown in her passport on the form and not worry about filling question 16.
I crossed this question and wrote N/A on it.

Maybe Mish can assist you better with this question.
Sorry I'm not too sure of this one 

Good Luck!! 
Kind Regards,,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi becky ,
It actually asks me for my fiancee's name in her own language on form 40SP but they do not ask her ! ( smile). I might be able to adjust my laptop settings to print Russian letters . incredible that they ask such questions ! ( smile ). 
I am well thanks and hope you are too and will get good news on your visa very soon .Hoping my fiancee gets her PM visa soon as it will be 8 months by early October !
best regards ,
barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> I was wondering if you or anyone on this thread knows how to deal with question 16 ( strange question) on the 40SP form when submitted 820 visa application online . How does one put a name in RUSSIAN letters ( cyrilic alphabet ! ) on the online form as the
> keyboard has only english alphabet ?? Still trying to do a lot of preparatory work for next visa as offers on my house and might sell it soon !
> thanking you,
> ...


We didn't put in anything for that question just skipped it (my husband's mother tongue is Arabic). Like you I wondered ... how on earth will be write it in Arabic but the migration agent didn't put anything there and we had no problems.


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> I was wondering if you or anyone on this thread knows how to deal with question 16 ( strange question) on the 40SP form when submitted 820 visa application online . How does one put a name in RUSSIAN letters ( cyrilic alphabet ! ) on the online form as the
> keyboard has only english alphabet ?? Still trying to do a lot of preparatory work for next visa as offers on my house and might sell it soon !
> thanking you,
> ...


Dear Cookbarry,

That question is not necessary (Q16 of 40SP). I have seen many applicants and non of them answered that question. I personally left it blank and they were granted their visas. Therefore, I wouldn't be worried about it.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and hassan - I think that there are other things we are supposed to do which are a problem but mentioned in the notes or doc checklists but Consulate will say not necessary . It is why the whole business is quite stressful . 
thanks again,
barry


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> thanks Mish and hassan - I think that there are other things we are supposed to do which are a problem but mentioned in the notes or doc checklists but Consulate will say not necessary . It is why the whole business is quite stressful .
> thanks again,
> barry


I would be wary in arbitrarily deciding which questions the DIBP will or will not consider necessary.
Though you may find the whole process stressful and tedious, it is in your own best interests to complete every question to the best of your abilities.
To do otherwise may result in an unsuccessful outcome.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Aussiesteve- sorry I worded that badly . I meant documents which , for example , the Consulate says it is not necessary to submit again such as a Police Certificate as already submitted for PM visa but which is specifically asked for on the website .(possibly the website notes do not refer to those who hold the PM visa ! ) It is this conflicting information which can cause a little stress as a nightmare to have to write to a foreign Police dept from OZ for another certificate and also arrange a translation there ( it needs a relative to help ! ). Yes, we always answer all questiions and at length if necessary by using the additional information section , eg . why are you not living together after deciding you wish to spend your lives together needs a long explanation , eg we live in different countriesetc etc . We are asked this for a second time when doing the forms 47SP and 40SP again as no information from PM visa application is transported to authorities in OZ ( I was told this and very surprised ). 
regards and good luck 
Barry


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> hi Aussiesteve- sorry I worded that badly . I meant documents which , for example , the Consulate says it is not necessary to submit again such as a Police Certificate as already submitted for PM visa but which is specifically asked for on the website .(possibly the website notes do not refer to those who hold the PM visa ! ) It is this conflicting information which can cause a little stress as a nightmare to have to write to a foreign Police dept from OZ for another certificate and also arrange a translation there ( it needs a relative to help ! ). Yes, we always answer all questiions and at length if necessary by using the additional information section , eg . why are you not living together after deciding you wish to spend your lives together needs a long explanation , eg we live in different countriesetc etc . We are asked this for a second time when doing the forms 47SP and 40SP again as no information from PM visa application is transported to authorities in OZ ( I was told this and very surprised ).
> regards and good luck
> Barry


Hi Barry
Yes the workings of the DIBP are difficult to comprehend!!
They seem to use the one size fits all approach and that frequently leaves people wondering just what information do they really want.
It would assist everyone and clear up a lot of confusion if they were to say why they wanted the information. Eg. They ask for the names of other family members and non migrating children, but never explain the reason, which is that at a later date should you wish to sponsor them to come to Australia you have already established their existence!
Good luck with your application ad I hope the bureaucrats don't give you too hard a time.
Steve


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Steve ,
I could not agree more about the "one size fits all" and one wonders why they do ask for certain things which are totally irrelevant to deciding if an applicant is sincere and genuine such as sponsor's previous marriage certificate ( really difficult to dig out even if still holding ) when he or she is divorced and impossible to get divorced if not married and they sight the divorce certificate . But my pet hates are bureaucrats and agents which I avoid if I can ( eg always do own conveyancing which I will do in OZ too as normally a piece of cake for anyone with a modicum of intelligence) and have become an even more grumpy old man ! ( smile ) . we should really not have to scratch our heads and think " what the blazes do they want that for ?" ( smile ). I just hope that the Aussie government is not taking a lead from the rascist and xenophobic anti foreigner attitude of the Tories and UKIP SCUM in UK but probably not as OZ is founded on immigrants ! My fiancee is a Russian which is a worry at present with the Ukrainian situation but she dislikes Putin almost as much as I do . 
good luck Steve and have a nice day - indian summer in the "old dart " ! 
good


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

sorry but what is DIBP Steve ?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> sorry but what is DIBP Steve ?


The Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> We didn't put in anything for that question just skipped it (my husband's mother tongue is Arabic). Like you I wondered ... how on earth will be write it in Arabic but the migration agent didn't put anything there and we had no problems.


Thank you for your help, Mish! 
That's what I thought 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
I have largely prepared the forms 47SP and 40SP ready to transfer answers to the online 820 application. I heard that an additional question or two are asked on online application forms 47SP and/or 40SP . Can you remember what those questions are please ? Sister's date of marriage etc I think .
thanking you ,
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The only additional questions I remember is the family members date of marriage - both yours and hers. It was sooooo hard considering they don't celebrate wedding anniversaries in Egypt!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . Do you mean wedding dates of her father, mother, daughter and sister ?
I assume not for her grandparents too although nothing would surprise me any more ? ( smile ). I have no idea when my late mother and father married .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep parents and siblings. I believe also step siblings too but I don't have them so I am not 100% sure. If you aren't sure of the date you put 1-1-1900 (I believe)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Also the questions where you summarize the nature of your relationship, social context of the relationship, finances, etc., but you can always just put "see attached relationship statement" and attach whatever statement you had planned. Think we've talked about that before.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks for your comments . The relationship statements by witnesses will be the hardest part for us and amazing they need such "evidence" that it is a genuine relationship when we have gone through the fiancee visa long process, are married and living together . Our only possibilities are my daughter in W . Australia who has met my future wife on skype and her friend in Queensland who has met me on skype when we all chatted together . they talk about "independant" witnesses being better but how can a person you met recently on the street know if a relationship is genuine more than a relative or a close friend of my future wife - quite ludicrous ! ( smile ) . Anyway , my house sale is progressing and I have just prepared the draft sale contract to send to the buyer's solicitor . and much quicker process nowadays between exchange and completion . I am sad to discover that NSW uses this antiquated English system too as W.A and Scotland use the bid and offer system meaning a much faster process ! 
best wishes ,
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi College Girl,
I thought we had managed to answer all the questiions again on forms 47SP and 40SP in preparation for the 820 visa - then I almost screamed when I saw question 8 on the form 40 SP which asks for more than question 43 on the form 47SP about my citizenship. Question 8 also asks for PROOF of LENGTH of residence and , although I arrived in 1982 , I returned to England in late 2001 to look after my aunt who lived for quite a few years . I then focused on finding a lady for marriage but it took some years unfortunately and reason I will not be back home in OZ until about november 2014. i hope that , after we marry , they will not say I am not really living in OZ because I was abroad for so many years . It is so unfair because the criterion to sponsor a lady for a fiancee visa or spouse visa was that the sponsor is an australian citizen with no mention of not being allowed to be living abroad for various reasons before returning home . I can give no proof of length of residence as I do not now hold the old passports but I know the OZ authorities will have records on computer . Can you see any problem if I just REPEAT what I said on the 40SP for the fiancee visa and not give the PROOF of residence ? it is all I can do and then hope we get an understanding case officer ! ( wry smile ) 
thanking you ,
Barry


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about that, Barry. Permanent residents are required to be "usually resident" in Australia, which might be what that question is about. (I can't tell for sure without going back and looking). Citizens do not have the same requirement.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
yes, that is what I was thinking and in their list of documents etc to supply on notes to the form 47SP it simply says that must see the citizenship certificate and no mention of giving proof of length of residence ( it is only asked for on form 40SP and not 47SP ). . I guess our situation is unusual as most of the sponsors have not been living abroad . Not sure whether to give the same long explanation again about it almost repeating what I said in extra information notes for fiancee visa or just to simply ignore those few words about 
length of residence . I googled it and found other people who spent time abroad were confused by it too. I think I will ignore it as it does not seem to relate to citizens who have aussie passports . thanks again for your reassurance at this very stressful time .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
Something puzzles me when we will do 820 visa application online . It is the passport photos for my lady and I they require AGAIN as surely it is necessary to post the photos to them or did you scan them and upload to Consulate site online ? 
Wishing you a nice day .
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thanks a lot for that reassurance at this stressful time .
regards,
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish ,
> Something puzzles me when we will do 820 visa application online . It is the passport photos for my lady and I they require AGAIN as surely it is necessary to post the photos to them or did you scan them and upload to Consulate site online ?
> Wishing you a nice day .
> Barry


I just scanned and uploaded them.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . I assume it has to be a colour scanner as the scanner at UK library seems to be black and white and I am preparing in advance . you said earlier that you 
uploaded the attachments to Consulate site at your leisure in the 2 weeks following submitting the application online. How did you know that you are allowed to do this? Is it in the embassy notes you saw before doing the application ? 
thanks again .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They allow you upload during a reasonable time. The time is not set in stone but you want to do it before they view the application. If they can see you are uploading then you should be fine.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks but I thought they viewed the application immediately or is it just the electronic acknowledgement you receive immediately which is what visa applicant shows to Medicare when applying for the medicare card ? Anyway , the notes do say you can upload after lodging applocation I suppose or you would not know you could do it soon afterwards . thanks again for your help and I am making a lot of notes to be well prepared .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You get an automatic acknowledgement straight away (you take that to Medicare). You can not submit any documents until you have lodged and paid for the application.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and now I am clear on it. Final question, do they accept payment by a DEBIT card as no doubt they will make a charge if using a credit card ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

They're going to charge you either way. If it's just a plain debit card, they won't accept it. If it's a debit card with a Visa or MasterCard logo, it will get run as a credit card, and you will be charged the credit card fee. No way around the credit card fee, I'm afraid.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> They're going to charge you either way. If it's just a plain debit card, they won't accept it. If it's a debit card with a Visa or MasterCard logo, it will get run as a credit card, and you will be charged the credit card fee. No way around the credit card fee, I'm afraid.


Don't we just love paying fees for paying fees


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks College Girl. I will have a visa credit card later and will have to use my aussie visa debit card which they will presumably accept . It is not mentioned on the site which is typical of them ! ( smile ).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, they'll accept it - they'll just charge you a credit card fee anyway.  Just be prepared. Like Becky said - paying fees for paying fees, heh.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks girls . What a money making racket it is and is frankly disgusting and impossible to defend ! But a government is a monopoly and can do as they wish and we must be thankful the fee is not even more I guess ! 
have a lovely week . I will be back home in OZ quiite soon as my fiancee waits for her visa !


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> thanks girls . What a money making racket it is and is frankly disgusting and impossible to defend ! But a government is a monopoly and can do as they wish and we must be thankful the fee is not even more I guess !
> have a lovely week . I will be back home in OZ quiite soon as my fiancee waits for her visa !


Unfortunately not just the government alot of organisations now charge credit card surcharge fees. Where my husband works they charge them and he was disgusted that they charge them he said it seems cheap to ask for them especially when the surcharge may only be $1 or $2.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish - yes, a few firms charge a fee in UK too but there is never a charge for using a debit card as Consulate do as College Girl mentioned . ( wry smile) . ah well, these things are meant to irritate us I guess .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi Mish - yes, a few firms charge a fee in UK too but there is never a charge for using a debit card as Consulate do as College Girl mentioned . ( wry smile) . ah well, these things are meant to irritate us I guess .


Wait till you get back to Australia. When I go to Aldi when I use my visa debit card if a press savings no fees if I press credit or use paywave there are fees.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

interesting there are Aldi supermarkets in OZ and I was in one for first time when my fiancee and I went to north Wales for a holiday . I noticed they did not accept credit cards . only cash or debit cards . No fee I think but not certain .


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> Wait till you get back to Australia. When I go to Aldi when I use my visa debit card if a press savings no fees if I press credit or use paywave there are fees.


Oh what!!  
There was no fees before  I guess things have changed a lot in 18 months


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
thinking about it, how is it possible for my future wife and I to send TWO photos by uploading ( they ask for two ) as they will not know if it is the same photo scanned twice if you get my drift ? Even this confuses me and I must be getting senile ! ( smile ).


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are talking passport photos then we attached 1 only each.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
Sorry and yes I am talking about the passport photos . In a way they ask the impossible but maybe assume most people do not do the online application and can send in four ( 2 for applicant and 2 for partner ) . It is so frustrating and why can they not be more obliging and have a little common sense i ! ( smile ) . thanks again Mish .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
Not sure if the following email to me means my fiancee has probably got the visa !. Hope it does and did you receive a similarly worded email ? 
Please be advised that Ms Yegorova's application has now been finalised. You will shortly receive a notification letter advising of further details.
baz


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like it .

We just got the grant when it was finalised.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hope so Mish but one never knows and possibly they are not allowed to tell me .
Is the visa, if granted, in the form of a paper slip and not a stamp in the passport ? 
thanks


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hope so Mish but one never knows and possibly they are not allowed to tell me .
> Is the visa, if granted, in the form of a paper slip and not a stamp in the passport ?
> thanks


Your partner will be issued a visa grant letter via email (PDF file) which she can print out and carry with her while travelling as Australia has label-free visa 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi becky ,
thanks for that information . Do they really accept just an email when entering oz as so easy to forge . But no doubt it has a reference number and is on the computer looked at by the Officer on arrival . Now we just wait to see if she gets the visa ! ( smile). I hope your visa is granted soon as it is horrible having to wait such a long time and has driven us mad . 
barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hope so Mish but one never knows and possibly they are not allowed to tell me .
> Is the visa, if granted, in the form of a paper slip and not a stamp in the passport ?
> thanks


Well they emailed my husband's to our migration agent and me. My poor husband was the last to know.

As Becky said it is emailed and you can print it.

Not long to go now. Could be minutes or weeks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi becky ,
> thanks for that information . Do they really accept just an email when entering oz as so easy to forge . But no doubt it has a reference number and is on the computer looked at by the Officer on arrival . Now we just wait to see if she gets the visa ! ( smile). I hope your visa is granted soon as it is horrible having to wait such a long time and has driven us mad .
> barry


Australia is label free so it is attached to the passport.

Other airports you just show the grant
letter and now issues. They just have a look at it and that is it.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

cookbarry said:


> hi becky ,
> thanks for that information . Do they really accept just an email when entering oz as so easy to forge . But no doubt it has a reference number and is on the computer looked at by the Officer on arrival . Now we just wait to see if she gets the visa ! ( smile). I hope your visa is granted soon as it is horrible having to wait such a long time and has driven us mad .
> barry


Happy to help Barry 
Yeah, when I travelled to Australia on my student visa (for the first time) I just took a print out of the grant letter and I had no issues. As you very correctly said, the letter will have a visa grant number which will be linked to your partner's passport, so I don't think it'll be easy or at all possible to forge that.

Thanks for the kind wishes and I pray for the same for you.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
How are you ? we fly to OZ on 1st December and meet in Abu Dhabi for second stage of journey as Irina could get a connecting flight there too from Moscow . 
She worries that no official visa stamp in passport but I told her it is not a problem but to take copy of the email from Embassy . 
I note you got your visa too on similar date to Irina which is wonderful.
best wishes ,
Barry


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Congratulations!!!!!!*



cookbarry said:


> hi Becky ,
> How are you ? we fly to OZ on 1st December and meet in Abu Dhabi for second stage of journey as Irina could get a connecting flight there too from Moscow .
> She worries that no official visa stamp in passport but I told her it is not a problem but to take copy of the email from Embassy .
> I note you got your visa too on similar date to Irina which is wonderful.
> ...


Hey Barry,

I'm doing great, thanks for asking  Hope you're well 
Apologies for the late wishes, but CONGRATULATIONS!!! You got it, so very happy for you guys!  What a wonderful news  When did your partner get her visa?

I don't think she will face any issues at any airport because they know Australia has label-free visas and that the visa grant letter is acceptable no matter which country one may come from. And as for when she arrives in Australia, I'm sure she won't have any issues relating to "not having a visa label".

I didn't have label in my passport when I arrived, I only got it the next day, not that it's needed (just because I wanted it ).

So tell her not to worry about the stamp/label, just the visa grant letter is enough. 
I hope this helps, wish you partner safe and fun travels 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats Barry. My husband went through UAE (Dubai) and they were happy with the print out of the visa grant.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Becky ,
thanks for your message and confirming the situation about the visa as most people are used to a system where they get a stamp in passport or a visa slip - times are changing ! Irina got her visa in about mid October and it means we can travel together
from Abu Dhabi - wanted a stopover there but Russians need a visa for that which was a real PAIN ! Again just discrimination against certain races as I did not need a visa there being a UK citizen . Of course the worst anti foreigner government is the UK government lead by mean spirited Cameron and especially Theresa May , putting evil anti family obstacles in place for electoral purposes . I suspect that Abbott in OZ might try to do that in time if he stays in power but hope I am wrong ! ( smile ). 
I have told Irina that we might have to sleep on the beach if we have not found an apartment to rent before christmas as most hotels will be full in late December and after that . It was really bad luck to get visa as summer approached ( smile ) .So I am very worried about that as hard to get replies from ignorant aussie estate agents . 
thanks for your good wishes and I wish you a lovely weekend , When do you plan 
to arrive in OZ ?
kind regards,
Barry


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . Wishing you a pleasant weekend and surprisingly mild weather here in the "old dart " !


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Been a lovely nice weekend because of the G20. We turned on Summer for the poor people. 32C with 70% humidity today and meant to be 38C with 80% humidity tomorrow. My husband said it is hotter than Egypt. Might need to get a blow up pool for the poor husband. 

Have you looked at self serviced apartments till you find somewhere to rent? They don't tend to be booked out as much as hotels. Are you contacting real estate agents through realestate.com.au? It could be they don't want to call an international phone number.


----------



## EmmaSteve (Nov 10, 2014)

Have a look at air b&b..


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks for the suggestion . We can get a hotel room for first week at about $100 a night but some are much more . I think the serviced apartments will be much more as short term > as soon as we arrive i will be trying hard to get a 3 or 6 month lease for a villa or apartment but I think there are many more people looking for accommodation than free places in central coast where we wish to buy a house . 
It will be a living hell at first which is not good at my age . Usually the estate agents do NOT reply to my emails ( I never ask them to ring me ) which shows that tenants are not in demand . I once remember I was renting in Perth and complained about dirty accomodation - she replied " you are only a tenant implying tenant are less than human ! I really had a go at her as I do not accept that stupid comment from anyone ! ( smile ). We might have to rent inland at Singleton as can buy a car and tarvel to look at houses to buy .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks . I will check that out .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just be prepared that majority of leases are for 12 months. The problem I see with trying for 3 or 6 months is that landlords have more than 1 tennant so they will go with the better one which is usually a longer lease.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish. That is really bad news as of course we want to buy a house as soon as possible . It therefore looks like we will have to try and find a rental place in some inland obscure town where maybe not such a big demand . It was always 6 months in Perth I recall . Too expensive to live in a hotel on a daily basis for 3 or 6 months even if a hotel agreed . I might offer about $50 a week MORE than is being asked as that should influence a greedy landlord ! ( smile) . thanks again .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You never know your luck. As far as I know Brisbane has always been 12 month lease. From memory you can also break the lease but pay a penalty which is like you pay rent until they find someone new and pay costs associated with finding someone new. What about share accommodation if you are up for something like that? Some people like it and others don't.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

have emailed quite a lot of share places Mish but rarely get a reply, It is mainly for young people and very few would rent to an elderly couple - they seem to be very anti old people in OZ nowadays and it is really a country for young people ! ( smile )


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> have emailed quite a lot of share places Mish but rarely get a reply, It is mainly for young people and very few would rent to an elderly couple - they seem to be very anti old people in OZ nowadays and it is really a country for young people ! ( smile )


Hi Cookbarry, have a look for holiday rentals, you should find them on line, they are are a bit more expensive though.
When I was in real estate a lot of our customers found them as a viable option.
They also give you a chance to get a local rental reference which you will need if you decide to rent for 6 months or so.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks aussiesteve . I have not rented for many years as owned a house and agents ]
told me just to show proof of my cash resources and would be OK .


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> thanks aussiesteve . I have not rented for many years as owned a house and agents ]
> told me just to show proof of my cash resources and would be OK .


Cookbarry, you should know better than to believe a real estate agent 
It is the owner of the property that ultimately makes the decision to rent the property or not and I can tell you it can be difficult, if you have sold your house get your agent to write a reference for you, it will help.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

yes, a pity that most landlords use an estate agent and do not advertise privately. I do not like to use agents and always did my own conveyancing when buying and selling houses since I was a young man - quicker and more efficient in that way ! As most people are totally indoctrinated by the SPIN of solicitors and agents ( they get scared ! ) it is hard to sell a house without using an agent but I used an online agent ( in UK for last 10 years or so but not in OZ where change is VERY slow ) at a cost of £600 instead of a high street estate agent who charge !% and would have cost about £3000 with the VAT - a nice saving and better service too ! 
I will bring the sale contract for my house as you suggest to tie in with my bank transfers going through in a week .


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cookbarry said:


> yes, a pity that most landlords use an estate agent and do not advertise privately. I do not like to use agents and always did my own conveyancing when buying and selling houses since I was a young man - quicker and more efficient in that way ! As most people are totally indoctrinated by the SPIN of solicitors and agents ( they get scared ! ) it is hard to sell a house without using an agent but I used an online agent ( in UK for last 10 years or so but not in OZ where change is VERY slow ) at a constant certainly of £600 instead of a high street estate agent who charge !% and would have cost about £3000 with the VAT - a nice saving and better service too !
> I will bring the sale contract for my house as you suggest to tie in with my bank transfers going through in a week .


That should certainly help, good luck!


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi!

The “Which Partner Visa Should I Apply For?” is great! Thanks, CollegeGirl for taking the time to compile and write it up, as well as to update it (if you're still doing so!). 

One deciding factor I didn't notice mentioned in Section A (but I very well may have missed) are cost factors. There is a big difference between the straight application fee for onshore versus offshore, but beyond that there could be cost differences unique to the applicant's country for medical examinations, certifications, multiple police checks, and so forth versus costs for such things in Australia. There are also the additional costs for dependents on the application. These things should be considered carefully if money is tight for the applicant and sponsor.

All the best!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Quite honestly, very few people make a choice of visa based on the $1500 price difference these days. The vast majority decide based on which visa will allow them to be together in the best way for them, since for many people there is little practical difference in cost now. Few are willing to wait 12+ months to see their partner (yes, even the wait for countries like the US is 12+ months now), so for most people with the offshore application there are costs to travel to see each other, tourist visa costs, etc. That completely eats up any cost difference right there, typically, and perhaps becomes even more expensive if we're talking more than one trip. The only people there would really be a difference for are those who are already offshore with their partners and are willing and able to wait 12+ months for a visa, which are not the majority.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh, and there's also the fact that almost nothing has to be certified these days with the advent of the online application system, and the fact that with an onshore application, the applicant will be able to work in Australia once their current visa expires, which for a lot of people who come for countries where they make a lot less, can go way beyond offsetting the extra $1500 of the visa... there are just so many factors when it comes to cost, there's no black and white "right" answer of what will be cheaper. It really depends on the couple.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

...But you know what? I think I'll add a section about cost if there's room (10,000 character limit on each post. Only I would ever have an issue with that, hahaha). At least I can address everything I just told you there.  Also, your feedback made me go look at those posts and update them, so a big THANK YOU for that!


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi College Girl,
We had problems after arriving and disheartened by the buying frenzy for houses on the central coast where I was always outbid . i can not easily find answer on the net but do you know if , while holding the 820 visa , my future wife is allowed to leave OZ and return after some months ? We intend to marry this month to give us enough time to submit the 820/801 visa before mid July when her PMV expires . 
Hoping for your reply if this thread still active . 
have a pleasant sunday and much rain here . 
best wishes ,
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Barry

Both the PMV and 820 come with unlimited travel rights so your fiancé can travel on either of them. Even though she will get a BVA when you lodge the 820 if a decision is not made on the 820 before the PMV expires.

Just so you know we have had a few forum members from NSW that have had to wait longer than everyone else, just so you are prepared if this happens.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks for useful information. However , I expressed the position badly in my previous post . What I meant was , if my wife submits the 820 visa application and gets the receipt online , can she go abroad for a few months soon after that 
as of course the visa will not be given until maybe up to a year later ? She would not have a visa to re-enter Australia of course . So must she wait for the ACTUAL 820 visa to arrive before going abroad for a while ? 
thanking you ,
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

She can but PMV to 820 are very unpredictable they can be granted with a few weeks or it could be a few months or alot of months. The PMV to 820 is meant to be relatively fast due to the checks already having been undertaken. However some from NSW have waited a rediculous amount of time.

If she leaves before the 820 has been approved and she will come back after the PMV expires she will need to apply for a Bridging Visa B in order to come back. The BVA comes with no travel rights.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
thanks for the useful information and it will be a hassle to apply for a bridging visa ( hopefuly she will get the 820 visa quite quickly ) . 
Incidentally , it is still the case that NOT necessary to submit a new police certificate and a new medical with 820 visa application as over a year since we submitted them in Moscow ? I was once told it was not necessary to give them again when 
I emailed the Consulate but rules change and one never knows ! 
strange that no publicity on TV about the outrageous 50% increase applying to the new family visa applicants ! this government really are the scum of the earth in same way as Cameron and Theresa May in UK ( wry smile ) .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

No-one this forum applying for PMV to 820 has been asked to redo their medicals or provide new police checks. The only reason one would have to supply police checks is if when PMV was granted had only spent 10 months in Australia and when they applied for 820 now had spent over 12 months in Australia.

You probably will never see anything on TV about the fee increases because alot of the Australian public do not care about it.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and that is a relief. I did not understand about the 10 and 12 months comment but my future wife arrived on 2.12.14 and received her visa in about mid October 2014 with police and medical certificates having been submitted in about march 2014 . Anyway, thanks for your help and 
confirming that not necessary to do it again . 
Yes , most aussies are not affected by the huge increase and would be unaware of it . But disappointing that the journalists do not raise the injustice of it and how it attacks families and same thing in UK .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
My fiancee and I got married today after some delay as we tried to buy a house but always outbid here on central coast . Will lodge the 820 visa application in next week I think and just had two further questions . 
has any one applying for the 820 visa having arrived on fiancee visa said if they had to pay the obnoxious 50% increase in the fee to about $1800 ? 
Also, is the email acknowledgement of the fee and application given before one has uploaded all the supporting evidence or after that . I ask because my wife is paying for private health cover and anxious for her to apply for the medicare card and save that $98 a month? 
thanking you and for all your previous help . 
Barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats on your marriage 

They didn't increase the PMV to 820 so is $1145 from memory.

You fill out the forms online and then pay. You will then get the acknowledgement letter and BVA grant (for if a decision is not made before the PMV expires). After that you can take the acknowledgement letter to Medicare and start attaching documents.

Don't forget there is an applicants form and a sponsors form you complete.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks a lot for the info Mish which is much appreciated and for your good wishes .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish,
We completed and submitted the 820 visa application although quite impossible for us to satisfy the requirements having only been married for 3 days and no joint account etc yet - it was a much longer application than the fiancee visa and took many hours to do it . the fee was $1145 plus 1.1% . How do we now upload copies of documents etc as can not find any link to that after a search ?
the applicant and sponsor applications are now incooperated into one or so it seemed but Irina got the email acknowledgements . 
thanking you for all your help,
barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From memory you clicked on the application link and gives you a list of documents to upload etc.

If you need more specific let me know and I can log into my husband's immi account.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . Will try that tomorrow as mentally exhausted now after trying to do the application over many hours ! ( smile ).


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Mish ,
Am struggling a bit with the uploading and a few will not open but I will ask my daughter what to do ! But one thing worries me about the sponsor form 40SP and I show below what it says about attaching it under my name as second person on the site . I thought it was covered in online application but now not quite sure - i saw no invitation to complete a form 40SP online. What do you think please as I remember you said I should not forget to do the sponsor 40SP form ?? 
thanking you 

Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia Recommended	Attach document


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You don't attach the 40SP there is a "application to sponsor a partner" online form you should complete. I am not sure why they ask for the forms when they should be completed online.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish but there is no link to that which I can find and I suppose it is all included in what we have done already , i will take another look . 
i did look on another fairly old thread and people were saying it is just the one application if they are right . The Consulate do not make things easy ( smile )


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the link for you: https://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/partner-online-applications.aspx

It has a link under start application for the 40SP.

I hope that works for you


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks a lot Mish and the link worked . I also now see a text which says I as sponsor must complete 40SP online and I need the reference number from my wife's application before i can do mine. Thanks so much for your help again .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

evening Mish - still battling to collate all the documents etc for this 820 visa and not the formality I expected and taking longer than the PMV . My wife will apply for her medicare card in next 2 days . Do you remember if medicare ofice were advised electronically of the visa grant number and status or do we need to go to library to print out the attachments we got from Consulate ?. It says on their site that they are advised electronically . I will be glad to have a life free of all this business one day if I live long enough ! ( smile ) 
thanking you ,
barry


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

We printed the grant and gave it to Medicare. Incase you are not aware Medicare is in the same office at Centrelink now.

Good luck with collating all the documents


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish and I recall I went to centrelink for my medicare card which was processed on the spot I think . we might be the first not to get the 820 visa as we could not satisfy joint arrangements as no joint bank account but I am old fashioned and what is mine is my wife's too after marriage - I explained this to them as probably a young person processing it and he would not understand that ( smile ). 
Hope they accept the celebrant marriage certificate as in an email from them they did not say it had to be a reg office one which we will get in about 2 weeks .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Mish ,
my final question I hope . we are near the end of uploading all the documents etc . How can we tell them it is fhe last one and no more and they can start to process the visa applocation ? i can not see a link to this .
by the way Irina got her medical card using the celebrant certificate and they were advised electronically . For ONCE it was hassle and stress free ! ( smile ) .
have a nice evening . 
barry


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

You don't have to tell them. When a car officer will be allocated to your case he will see what's there and contact you if something is missing! Patience game starts now!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is no way to tell them you are finished uploading. We still have documents to upload when my husband was approved.

Yeah Medicare doesn't need a marriage certificate just acknowledgement letter of the visa application


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks Mish . So although we still have 3 things left to upload he may have started to process it already and visa issued before we complete the job ! Wishful thinking although I understand it does not take long although officially can be up to a year . only a problem if wwe wished to take a long overseas hioliday or for family reasons before visa granted . thanks again for all your help.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

hi Helene - thanks a lot for your comment and hoping the processing will be quite quick .


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

not sure why my online sponsor application shown as "submitted " since 30th May but Irina's appllcation m,ade on 28th May is shown as "application received " . any idea why Mish as it is very odd ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The sponsor will always say submitted. Basically the sponsor form they don't process from it that makes sense.

Hopefully you hear really soon


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

Just one final , final question Mish ! we have screwed up ourc eyes trying to find the category in the drop down menus for our relationship statements but unable to . Any idea which document it is in that drop down menu Mish ? it is the final thing we must upload !


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I remember that one didn't have one. I just put it anywhere from memory I put it under other or statement or something like that.

The motto is ... if you don't know where to put it find the best match.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

evening Mish - to our great surprise Irina got her visa tonight and we still have things to upload such as witness statements . Do yoj agree that now no need to do that as they will not look at the file again ? can see no refeence to term of the visa but I know it lasts for 2 years .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats! No need to upload anything else now .

The visa grant will say that it is valid until a decision has been made on the 801. You should receive an email around 2 months prior to the eligibility date in 2 years time.


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

trhanks Mish and I will look for that on the grant . Maybe they took pity on us as as "oldies" although Irina is only 55 ! Because we are tired of being outbid for houses on central coast where prices are crazy for modest looking houses , we are thinking about 
going to europe for some months and get a base for ivsiting certain countries before I get too old to take a long flight and irina can visit her family in Moscow too .we would then buy a house in a much cheaper area like small town in Queensland or Victoria on our return home to OZ . can you see any problem with that idea and we would give my daughter's address in Perth , W . A.as a contact address as it mentions a contact address in the viss grant ( giving an address in Europe means Iriana might not receive a communication from the Consulate ). Once again your thoughts would be appreciated Mish .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is no issue as long as you keep all your evidence that you are together 

Did you apply at the Perth location when you applied online?


----------



## cookbarry (Aug 21, 2014)

No, we applied from NSW location and gave our centrakl coast address . We will not make plans if any chance whatsoever of a problem arising because of it of course .


----------

